# Robinho: il Santos si ritira



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Brusca frenata per Robinho. Il Santos per il momento ha deciso di ritirarsi. La trattativa è andata avanti per diversi giorni, ma questa sera è arrivato lo stop. Nelle prossime ore il Santos emetterà un comunicato ufficiale attraverso il quale spiegherà che si è ritirato dalla corsa a Robinho per problemi economici.

Sky

Galliani conferma:"Robinho resta al Milan"

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/robinho-santos-ce-tempo-fino-al-15-luglio-vt8383-52.html


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

siete dei poveracci e basta tutto sto casino a chiedere sconto di qui e di la e poi non avete soldi ma per favore va. insomma mercato finito


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

ma si parlava di 5 millioni?
pezzenti !


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Che decedano.

E deceda pure elli (Robinho)

Vergognoso tutto ciò


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Toccherà tenerci questo cesso a pedali per un'altra stagione. Incredibile.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Luglio 2013)

- - - Updated - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> ma si parlava di 5 millioni?
> pezzenti !



Il Santos è il Milan del Brasile.


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

stop strategico. vogliono pagarlo ancora di meno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Toccherà tenerci questo cesso a pedali per un'altra stagione. Incredibile.



Si parla di rinnovo. Dire altre stagioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

Mah, molto strano.

La cifra era ridicola... o Robinho non si è voluto abbassare lo stipendio, oppure questi maledetti brasiliani si sono resi conti che da un anno ormai Robinho non è più un giocatore di calcio.
Forse stanno puntando un altro giocatore.

Pazzesco, situazione grottesca.


----------



## LucaRossonero (10 Luglio 2013)

il santos pensa di fare il furbo...praticamente loro lo vorrebbero gratis magari con l'ingaggio a carico del milan...che vadano a fare in ****...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> stop strategico. vogliono pagarlo ancora di meno



A sto punto si fregano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

io per mettergliela in quel posto al Santos gli farei rinnovare il contratto a cifre inferiori cosi glielo metti in .. a questi, oppure gli dici chiaramente a Robinho non ci servi più quindi o accetti altre soluzioni oppure vai in tribuna tutto l'anno


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto. Lo sapevamo in anticipo che sarebbe finita così. Robinho e Boateng restano e Honda arriva a gennaio, mercato chiuso.



Fixed, bel mercato


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Rimane. Ha appena pubblicato questa foto su Instagram

Photo by oficialrobinho • Instagram


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Va beh non significa niente una foto, ma ormai credo che rimanga, se non hanno 5 milioni capirai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

E' il momento di twittare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Luglio 2013)

Pezzenti, animali e barboni. Galliani non cedere di un millimetro, preferisco un altro anno con sto triciclo di mer*a piuttosto che regalarlo a queste bestie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Il comprare cessi a prezzi scandalosi porta a questo. Cessi: Boateng e Robinho... invendibili entrambi.

Per ciò che riguarda Rubbino, si farà un altro anno di vacanza a spese dell'AC Milan, contribuendo zero alla causa rossonera. Ormai con la testa è già in Brasile.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

bisogna provare a rinnovare il contratto al ribasso ovviamente.
anche se poi rischiamo di tenercelo per piu anni ancora


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma glielo regalassero e via. Almeno risparmi sull'ingaggio (che è scandaloso)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rimane. Ha appena pubblicato questa foto su Instagram
> 
> Photo by oficialrobinho • Instagram



Si diverta pure su Twitter finchè può...
In campo rischierà di essere uno dei giocatori più fischiati e insultati della storia milanista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

A Robinho auguro, calcisticamente, tutto il male possibile, mentre al Santos auguro di cuore il peggior fallimento societario.


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2013)

Ci diano 8 milioni o ciao.. per ogni giocatore che abbiamo chiesto hanno sparato sempre cifre assurde


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Leggo pure tifosi che gli dicono bravo rimani al Milan ma vergognatevi, è proprio un poveraccio comunque mi ha cancellato il messaggio  ma te ne vai -.-


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui e Boateng costati insieme 30 milioni!!!! E adesso non valgono nemmeno trenta banane, mentre la Juve riesce a strappare 8 milioni da una squadretta per GIaccherinho, UMILIAZIONE TOTALE


----------



## Aphex (10 Luglio 2013)

Piovono le bestemmie


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Vergognoso.Adesso addio Honda (fino a gennaio),addio Ljajic e addio mercato decente.
Che marcioni 'sti brasiliani.


----------



## Milo (10 Luglio 2013)

spero tanto che galliani gli rinnovi il contratto per 10 anni a costo di fargli pulì i cessi pur di non farlo andare al santos!!!!! dio che rabbia, mi conviene fermarmi qua, stò già bestemmiando ad alta voce, se continuo a scrivere faccio danno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Spero la sede del Santos possa essere colpita da un uragano investito da un fulmine durante un incendio


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Cioè ma ci rendiamo conto vengono a trattare per robinho senza euro? manco 5 milioni ma vi rendete conto!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2013)

in brasile sono ridicoli

mai più acquistare in brasile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non riesco a credere che dovremo ancora sorbirci la sua scarsezza per una stagione, la QUARTA!


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Spero che retrocedano sti pezzenti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Qui ve la prendete col Santos e non ve la prendete con Galliani e con lo stesso Robinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo "Speciale mercato" di Premium, il fatto che fatto saltare la trattativa è la modalità di pagamento, *il Milan vuole 6 milioni subito, il Santos invece vuole pagare 6 milioni in 4 rate.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi vorrei anche sapere le richieste economiche di 'sto pezzente di Robson da Souza. TIFI Santos e a "fine carriera" (per un brasiliano) vai a tirare cifre alte? Si spari in testa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229642 ha scritto:


> Secondo "Speciale mercato" di Premium, il fatto che fatto saltare la trattativa è la modalità di pagamento, *il Milan vuole 6 milioni subito, il Santos invece vuole pagare 6 milioni in 4 rate.*



Noi siam pezzenti, ma questi son peggio


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma mi dite Robinho che c'entra con la trattativa ?

Quando ha firmato il contratto nessuno aveva una pistola alla tempia. Non capisco perchè debba assolutamente accettare di trasferirsi per guadagnare di meno. Non è un buon samaritano.

Detto questo se dovesse restare si dovrà impegnare al massimo, in modo professionale. Altrimenti passa dalla parte del torto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Noi siam pezzenti, ma questi son peggio


se è vero ma ti rendi conto? ahhha vogliono fare 4 rate per 6 milioni hahhaha


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229642 ha scritto:


> Secondo "Speciale mercato" di Premium, il fatto che fatto saltare la trattativa è la modalità di pagamento, *il Milan vuole 6 milioni subito, il Santos invece vuole pagare 6 milioni in 4 rate.*



se e questo il motivo che ha fatto saltare tutto siamo ridicoli noi... perche noi siamo i primi a fare i morti di fame in giro per l'europa a chiedere rescissioni, prestiti senza obbligo e quant'altro.

poi le comode rate... e il marchio di fabbrica di galliani e lui stesso non le vuole accettare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

Chiedere 6 milioni in 4 rate è un modo elegante per dire "datecelo gratis".


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma mi dite Robinho che c'entra con la trattativa ?
> 
> Quando ha firmato il contratto nessuno aveva una pistola alla tempia. Non capisco perchè debba assolutamente accettare di trasferirsi per guadagnare di meno. Non è un buon samaritano.
> 
> Detto questo se dovesse restare si dovrà impegnare al massimo, in modo professionale. Altrimenti passa dalla parte del torto.



in questi ultimi 6 mesi ti è sembrato cosi professionale?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ho detto basta con gli insulti.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Luglio 2013)

Ridicoli. Perchè nn fare il pagamento in comode rate da 100€ al mese. Suvvia nn stanno mica comprando un frigorifero


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Piccola curiosità: nelle immagini del primo giorno di ritiro si vede Ilvio parlare fitto fitto col Robambo,che ci sia il suo zampino nelle esose richieste di Panzinho?
Comunque sia,che si sparino tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> in questi ultimi 6 mesi ti è sembrato cosi professionale?



Possiamo imputargli questo. Inoppugnabile. Ma non che debba accettare di prendere di meno da altre parti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se e questo il motivo che ha fatto saltare tutto siamo ridicoli noi... perche noi siamo i primi a fare i morti di fame in giro per l'europa a chiedere rescissioni, prestiti senza obbligo e quant'altro.
> 
> poi le comode rate... e il marchio di fabbrica di galliani e lui stesso non le vuole accettare?



preferisco andare in giro a fare come fa il milan, che come questi morti di fama che dicono vogliamo robinho e il nostro idolo poi si presentano con 0 soldi, noi almeno andiamo e diciamo vogliamo il prestito ecc invece sti morti di fame vogliono prenderlo a zero.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

E' arrivato il comunicato del Santos. E' ufficiale.


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ridicoli. Perchè nn fare il pagamento in comode rate da 100€ al mese. Suvvia nn stanno mica comprando un frigorifero



Non un frigo, ma uno molto più scarso


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo "Speciale mercato" di Premium, il fatto che fatto saltare la trattativa è la modalità di pagamento, *il Milan vuole 6 milioni subito, il Santos invece vuole pagare 6 milioni in 4 rate.*



Perchè non chidere 10 rate al posto di 4. Pezzenti stramaledetti, spero che retrocedano.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo me la trattativa è saltata anche grazie a quel suino di Mino Raiola.



Non avrebbe interesse a far saltare la trattativa. Anzi, al contrario...

mi pare strano che abbia commesso un errore di valutazione.


----------



## arcanum (10 Luglio 2013)

4 rate per 6 milioni quando hanno appena guadagnato una barca di soldi non si può sentire! Comunque per le l'affare si farà...sanno che hanno a disposizione più giorni di tempo e stanno facendo sto teatrino del cavolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Tutto come previsto, direi che il nostro mercato (?) finisce qui.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

quindi robinho lo mettiamo trequartista titolare (avra comunque la temibile pressione di urby) nel nostro 4312


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani conferma" Il Santos ha deciso di non andare avanti con il negoziamento, resta al Milan".*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Quante bestemmie.


----------



## Pivellino (10 Luglio 2013)

si farà ..... per un casco di banane


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

comunque si, alla fine l'affare si farà. Verso il 18 richiameranno per avere un altro po di sconto e alla fine bye bye.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qui ve la prendete col Santos e non ve la prendete con Galliani e con lo stesso Robinho.



è dal 2007 che me la prendo sempre insistentemente con Galliani, per via dei suoi atteggiamenti ho immagazzinato così tanta rabbia nei suoi confronti che a volte lo bacchetto anche quando non c'entra nulla  Diciamo quindi che nel mio caso le critiche a Galliani sono sempre pronte e presenti, quando non le vedete fate finta siano in spoiler


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (10 Luglio 2013)

Questi hanno appena venduto Neymar a una barca di milioni e non ne vogliono tirare 6 cash subito per un giocatore che darebbe le piste nel loro campionato mediocre? Bo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Roba da spararsi. Sono 3 sessioni di mercato consecutive che sti maledetti prima lo vogliono e poi si ritirano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2013)

a questo punto rinnoverei a Robinho in modo tale da ammortizzare ancora il suo costo netto pari a 8M. Un rinnovo biennale a cifre dimezzate (che partirebbe cmq dal 1 luglio prossimo) magari con clausola per il mercato brasiliano, così lui si tiene aperta una porta per andare via e noi spalmiamo sui prossimi due bilanci (attuale e prossimo) il suo valore, liberando un po' di risorse magari per prendere subito Honda. Soluzione assurda, ma dato che siamo nella m. provo a nuotarci


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo in una decisione della dirigenza "alla Lotito", ossia mettiamo Sbirulinho fuori squadra così impara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia che rabbia,campagna acquisti ormai andata a meretrici.


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a questo punto rinnoverei a Robinho



No per favore non voglio correre il rischio di vederlo ancora inzozzare la nostra sacra maglia per un eventuale quinto anno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Speriamo in una decisione della dirigenza "alla Lotito", ossia mettiamo Sbirulinho fuori squadra così impara.



Sarebbe la cosa migliore e più giusta. Tanto l'apporto che dà in campo è 0, come abbiamo visto la scorsa stagione


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a questo punto rinnoverei a Robinho in modo tale da ammortizzare ancora il suo costo netto pari a 8M. Un rinnovo biennale a cifre dimezzate (che partirebbe cmq dal 1 luglio prossimo) magari con clausola per il mercato brasiliano, così lui si tiene aperta una porta per andare via e noi spalmiamo sui prossimi due bilanci (attuale e prossimo) il suo valore, liberando un po' di risorse magari per prendere subito Honda. Soluzione assurda, ma dato che siamo nella ***** provo a nuotarci



farei la stessa e identica cosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma il Cruzeiro, che aveva più soldi, non può reinserirsi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Questa è davvero l'assurdità più totale, con quale coraggio si può tenere un giocatore che si è tentato palesemente di cedere e che quindi non rientra nel progetto?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Speriamo in una decisione della dirigenza "alla Lotito", ossia mettiamo Sbirulinho fuori squadra così impara.



Impossibile, non rientra nello "stile" Milan.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> siete dei poveracci e basta tutto sto casino a chiedere sconto di qui e di la e poi non avete soldi ma per favore va. insomma mercato finito



poi però per l'ultimo dei loro bidoni pretendono che gli altri si svenino.

Ma morissero tutti, razza di barboni accattoni. Tiferò per una bomba zar ai mondiali dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, non rientra nello "stile" Milan.



Stile che non abbiamo più da anni.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani conferma" Il Santos ha deciso di non andare avanti con il negoziamento, resta al Milan".*



Adesso l'unica soluzione è quella di fischiarlo sonoramente ogni volta che prende palla. Siamo alla quarta stagione, una cosa inconcepibile.


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il Cruzeiro, che aveva più soldi, non può reinserirsi?



Lui vuole solo il Santos e noi ovviamente non ci impuntiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Robinho di ..... non vuole abbassarsi lo stipendio sta .....


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

quasi quasi sarebbe stato meglio accettare lo scambio con rafael


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lui e Boateng costati insieme 30 milioni!!!! E adesso non valgono nemmeno trenta banane, mentre la Juve riesce a strappare 8 milioni da una squadretta per GIaccherinho, UMILIAZIONE TOTALE



Finalmente vengono a galla tutti i limiti di Galliani, che se uno non è un top player non è capace di venderlo, è inutile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

*Comunicato ufficiale Santos:*

Santos FC riferisce di non aver raggiunto un accordo per Robinho in questa finestra contratto dell'atleta.
Club, giocatore e Milan hanno cercato di ottenere i valori e le condizioni che consentano il trasferimento, ma anche con l'impegno di tutte le parti, non è stato possibile ottenere i numeri. L'importo della transazione, compreso il pagamento alla squadra italiana e gli stipendi di un atleta è ancora lontano dalla realtà del calcio brasiliano.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lui vuole solo il Santos e noi ovviamente non ci impuntiamo.



Lui disse che il Santos aveva la preferenza, non che avrebbe rifiutato a prescindere tutte le squadre. Poi l'anno prossimo hanno il mondiale in casa, non credo voglia marcire in panchina per un anno intero.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso l'unica soluzione è quella di fischiarlo sonoramente ogni volta che prende palla. Siamo alla quarta stagione, una cosa inconcepibile.



Questo sarebbe controproducente. Alla fine può rivelarsi un buon patrimonio tecnico. Però bisogna allungargli il contratto, altrimenti sta un anno a pensare al santos...


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

preferirei cederlo gratis al club rivale piutosto che lasciarlo andare da loro per meno di 5 millioni


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229694 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Santos:*
> 
> Santos FC riferisce di non aver raggiunto un accordo per Robinho in questa finestra contratto dell'atleta.
> Club, giocatore e Milan hanno cercato di ottenere i valori e le condizioni che consentano il trasferimento, ma anche con l'impegno di tutte le parti, non è stato possibile ottenere i numeri. L'importo della transazione, compreso il pagamento alla squadra italiana e gli stipendi di un atleta è ancora lontano dalla realtà del calcio brasiliano.



Chissà che stipendio ha chiesto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> poi però per l'ultimo dei loro bidoni pretendono che gli altri si svenino.
> 
> Ma morissero tutti, razza di barboni accattoni. Tiferò per una bomba zar ai mondiali dell'anno prossimo.



che pena veramente non ho parole meglio che sto zitta va


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe controproducente. Alla fine può rivelarsi un buon patrimonio tecnico. Però bisogna allungargli il contratto, altrimenti sta un anno a pensare al santos...



Sono 3 anni che fa ridere...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Eh si figuriamoci se lo mettiamo fuori rosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso l'unica soluzione è quella di fischiarlo sonoramente ogni volta che prende palla. Siamo alla quarta stagione, una cosa inconcepibile.


Per cosa?? L'anno prossimo si libera a 0, è tutto inutile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2013)

E' tutta una questione di stipendio. La colpa è solo di Robinho. Spero che Allegri lo metta fuori rosa, così potremmo avere qualche speranza di liberarcelo a gennaio.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 3 anni che fa ridere...



Ora forse mi pare un pò troppo. Per me i bidoni da cedere perchè scarsi sono altri, non lui


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2013)

Tutto quello che volete, peró questa situazione a me ricorda quando andiamo a trattare con le altre squadre, offrendo 3 euro per 1/4 di giocatore e pagamento con mutuo a 30 anni. Diranno di noi lo stesso. Per cui non mi scandalizzo ne sorprendo.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque che serva da lezione allo zio Fester che rompe tanto le palle col fair play finanziario ma che quando c'è da tirar fuori 18 milioni di euro per R.Oliveira e Robinho perde tutta la sua parsimonia


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Quello che fa più rabbia è che potevamo prendere Tevez. Invece ricominciamo nuovamente con Robinho...


----------



## sheva90 (10 Luglio 2013)

Mercato strachiuso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' tutta una questione di stipendio.* La colpa è solo di Robinho*. Spero che Allegri lo metta fuori rosa, così potremmo avere qualche speranza di liberarcelo a gennaio.



O di chi gli ha dato quello stipendio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a questo punto rinnoverei a Robinho in modo tale da ammortizzare ancora il suo costo netto pari a 8M. Un rinnovo biennale a cifre dimezzate (che partirebbe cmq dal 1 luglio prossimo) magari con clausola per il mercato brasiliano, così lui si tiene aperta una porta per andare via e noi spalmiamo sui prossimi due bilanci (attuale e prossimo) il suo valore, liberando un po' di risorse magari per prendere subito Honda. Soluzione assurda, ma dato che siamo nella m. provo a nuotarci



e aggiungo: il prossimo anno ci sarà il mondiale in brasile, robinho vorrà esserci e non credo farebbe una stagione da pantofolaio


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Da un anno a questa parte non si contano le occasione ove mi sono fatto il sangue amaro per il Milan. Una roba assurda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> e aggiungo: il prossimo anno ci sarà il mondiale in brasile, robinho vorrà esserci e non credo farebbe una stagione da pantofolaio



Se voleva esserci sarebbe andato di corsa al Santos.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che fa più rabbia è che potevamo prendere Tevez. Invece ricominciamo nuovamente con Robinho...



ma dai, robinho ha una tecnica nettamente superiore a quella di tevez.
e meno brutto.
e infine e solo 5 kg in sovrapreso mentro tevez e 6 kg in sovrapeso.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Io lo darei via gratis, ragazzi. Altro che rinnovo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se voleva esserci sarebbe andato di corsa al Santos.



ma l'accordo non è stato trovato anche per colpa sua, stando al comunicato del Santos. Quindi non è vero che voleva tornarci a tutti i costi. A quanto pare sta bene qui, quindi vedesse cosa vuole fare se vuole partecipare al prossimo mondiale almeno in panchina.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> O di chi gli ha dato quello stipendio?


Flamini docet


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> e aggiungo: il prossimo anno ci sarà il mondiale in brasile, robinho vorrà esserci e non credo farebbe una stagione da pantofolaio



robinho ha chiuso con la nazionale, non ci pensa minimamente al mondiale. ha anche chiuso come giocatore.. puo solo andare in brasile a fare il Fred della situazione.


----------



## Aphex (10 Luglio 2013)

Rescissione + pedata nel sedere


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma è vero che il Flamengo avrebbe potuto prenderlo ma Robinho ha rifiutato perchè voleva solo il Santos ? vi prego ditemi che non è vero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Situazione disastrosa, vedere gli altri che comprano e noi che stiamo senza un centesimo mi fa veramente male.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Non saprei se a gennaio il mercato per l'estero è aperto comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io lo darei via gratis, ragazzi. Altro che rinnovo.



Così facciamo anche una bella minusvalenza e non si potrebbe investire manco 1 euro sul mercato. Lassamo perdere, meglio perderlo a 0....


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Luglio 2013)

Se non riusciamo a venderlo io spero veramente che si rompa la gamba,almeno allegri non lo fa giocare di sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Situazione disastrosa, vedere gli altri che comprano e noi che stiamo senza un centesimo mi fa veramente male.



Gli altri comprano perchè cedono, esclusa la Juve. Poi si potrebbe dire che sanno anche cedere, è un merito, ma non hanno cessi a pedali paragonabili ai nostri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque alla fine dubito giocherà quest'anno

La passata stagione ha giocato solo in caso di calo clamoroso di El Shaarawy e qualche infortunio, poi sia Boateng che Niang hanno giocato stabilmente sull'ala destra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2013)

ricordo che il santos chiedea 35 milioni per ganso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Se non riusciamo a venderlo io spero veramente che si rompa la gamba,almeno allegri non lo fa giocare di sicuro.



No dai, sta roba no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2013)

allegri lo metteva sempre titolare a fine stagione poi, non sopporterei ancora sta cosa


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Laudisa twitta

"Il Santos non soddisfa le richieste per Robinho. Trattativa interrotta. Ma in Brasile il mercato chiude il 20...."


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Se non riusciamo a venderlo io spero veramente che si rompa la gamba,almeno allegri non lo fa giocare di sicuro.



A questo bisogna fare in modo che faccia qualcosa di utile. Tipo rimettersi in forma e giocare, per dire...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A questo bisogna fare in modo che faccia qualcosa di utile. Tipo rimettersi in forma e giocare, per dire...



In pratica quello che dovrebbe fare per contratto e principio


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa twitta
> 
> "Il Santos non soddisfa le richieste per Robinho. Trattativa interrotta. Ma in Brasile il mercato chiude il 20...."



Ma è colpa sua allora???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa twitta
> 
> "Il Santos non soddisfa le richieste per Robinho. Trattativa interrotta. Ma in Brasile il mercato chiude il 20...."



Impossibile vada al Santos ormai.
Dobbiamo sperare in qualche altra squadra.


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, sta roba no.



Come sta roba no??Si rompe la gamba,sta via tutta la stagione e basta...Almeno non fa danni!


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

*Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione

4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*

Questo è matto.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.




è ironica sta notizia o .. ?


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> è ironica sta notizia o .. ?



No! Notizia di Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No! Notizia di Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset



L'ho letta anche oggi su un paio di giornali sportivi brasiliani.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No! Notizia di Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Luglio 2013)

In tribuna. In campo lo deve vedere solo per gli allenamenti


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



è uno scherzo vero?

cedere subito al primo che lo chiede, al limite offriamolo noi, cioè ma a galliani non interessa fare 5/6 milioni su sto qui? non ci credo che sarebbe disposto a tenerlo davvero...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> In tribuna. In campo lo deve vedere solo per gli allenamenti



Tanto lo stipendio glielo paghi comunque. E non credo che lui ne risentirebbe.

Forse per fargli un dispetto bisognerebbe farlo giocare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli altri comprano perchè cedono, esclusa la Juve. Poi si potrebbe dire che sanno anche cedere, è un merito, ma non hanno cessi a pedali paragonabili ai nostri.


Ho scritto una sciocchezza, correggo XD... la Juve in effetti è l'unica che compra senza vendere.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha prima comprato e poi ora sta cedendo. Significa che non era obbligata a cedere per comprare. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, non tutti sono con le pezze al sedere come noi.



La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sembra che risparmiamo più per scelta che per obbligo. Spero di sbagliarmi ma è da sei anni che ho sempre quest'impressione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque ora capisco il motivo per cui il City l'aveva spedito in Brasile. Giusto Galliani poteva pagarlo 18 milioni un giocatore del genere...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



ahahahahahah e meno male che aveva detto di comprendere la posizione del santos e che avrebbe abbassato le pretese.
Anche se mi sorge spontaneo, i soldi di neymar che fine hanno fatto? A meno che non mi sia perso qualche passaggio, non mi pare che ora il Santos sia così disperato come voglia far credere. Non dico che vanno spesi tutti per robinho, però col Milan non concepivo perché ha tirato tanto col prezzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sembra che risparmiamo più per scelta che per obbligo. Spero di sbagliarmi ma è da sei anni che ho sempre quest'impressione.


Se compri e poi vendi significa che non sei costretto... significa che hai il potere economico per comprare e poi vendere quando e se ne hai l'occasione. Loro hanno anche una proprietà dietro che investe. Però noi abbiamo un fatturato più alto del loro che Galliani non è usare in modo efficiente ed efficace.


----------



## arcanum (10 Luglio 2013)

A sto punto farei di tutto per sbolognarlo a qualche altra società brasiliana


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



Speriamo che sto 71 possa cambiare idea.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2013)

....un incubo...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque molti esperti di mercato dicono che la questione non sia chiusa del tutto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

spero che il santos fallisca o che gli venga bruciata la sede da dei viados narcotrafficanti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2013)

Me lo auguro che non sia finita qui..e con boateng ancora peggio...comunque è ovvio stiamo cercando di vendere due nOn giocatori..


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque molti esperti di mercato dicono che la questione non sia chiusa del tutto.



E' possibile, ma la vedo dura. Questi non hanno manco gli occhi per piangere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' possibile, ma la vedo dura. Questi non hanno manco gli occhi per piangere.



Semplicemente non vogliono pagare e lo vogliono gratis,tra neymar e felipe anderson avranno incassato 45 milioni solo per i cartellini


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non vogliono pagare e lo vogliono gratis,tra neymar e felipe anderson avranno incassato 45 milioni solo per i cartellini



Ancora con sta storia dei cartellini? Il Santos non ha avuto tutti quei soldi, sono fandonie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



ma che faccia tosta...è fortunato perchè sta a Milano, se stava a Roma oppure al Sud gli facevano male fisicamente


----------



## Graxx (10 Luglio 2013)

continuo a non avere parole...non sappiamo acquistare e tantomeno cedere...cn tutte le altre squadre che si stanno rinforzando in cl quest'anno non ci andiamo...e l'anno prossimo sarà ancora peggio...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia dei cartellini? Il Santos non ha avuto tutti quei soldi, sono fandonie.



Vabbè non sono 45 ma almeno sui 30-35 sono,se neymar è stato venduto in totale a 57 credo che almeno 30 ne abbiano presi,più altri 4-5 da anderson di cui avevano il 50% del cartellino e se non riesci a uscirne 6 non vuoi pagare il giocatore è semplice..per non parlare di neymar che prendeva quanto robinho se non di più al santos


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

la curva dovrebbe andare al ritiro a fare come hanno fatto i romanisti con pjanic...


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2013)

Pazzesco 
Mercato finito praticamente!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.



Ecco, non avevo dubbi.
Saranno degli straccioni ma è soprattutto il giocatore che si è messo di traverso.

A questo punto mandarlo a lavorare in miniera mi sembra la cosa più normale.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

Mio dio. Spero ci sarà ancora uno spiraglio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Vabbè non sono 45 ma almeno sui 30-35 sono,se neymar è stato venduto in totale a 57 credo che almeno 30 ne abbiano presi,più altri 4-5 da anderson di cui avevano il 50% del cartellino e se non riesci a uscirne 6 non vuoi pagare il giocatore è semplice..per non parlare di neymar che prendeva quanto robinho se non di più al santos


Neymar prendeva 7 mln l'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Robinho al Santos, che hanno fatto saltare la sua cessione
> 
> 4 milioni all'anno, come al Milan. Compensi per il padre e il suo agente, un palco allo stadio e un preparatore tutto per lui.*
> 
> Questo è matto.


Ripeto, gli auguro calcisticamente tutto il male di questo mondo. Detto questo, se fossimo una società seria adesso sarebbe un fuori rosa, non gli permetterei neanche di allenarsi con la squadra, ok, non arriverà nessuno ma lui deve essere trattato da corpo estraneo, anche se non se ne frega un granché alla fin fine.


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2013)

Se dovesse rimanere non lo manderei neanche in tribuna. Presidenti come Lotito certe volte non sono proprio il male male.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Basta, qualcuno lo chiuda in uno stanzino e lo meni con una mazza da baseball.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Neymar prendeva 7 mln l'anno.



Mi hai fatto pensare, ma se il cartellino di Neymar era diviso in più parti, si spartivano anche il costo dell’ingaggio?
No, comunque seriamente, era una situazione diversa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, gli auguro calcisticamente tutto il male di questo mondo.



 scatenato...non me l'aspettavo da te
ovviamente glielo auguro pure io...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Pare che il Santos abbia incassato solo 17 milioni per Neymar,quindi non erano poi così sfondati di soldi.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che il Santos abbia incassato solo 17 milioni per Neymar,quindi non erano poi così sfondati di soldi.



Avevano il 40% del cartellino... quindi... forse 17 sono pochini, qualcosa in più hanno preso, anche se resta da capire se i 58 siano netti o lordi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avevano il 40% del cartellino... quindi... forse 17 sono pochini, qualcosa in più hanno preso, anche se resta da capire se i 58 siano netti o lordi...



Leggo che ci sarebbero in ballo dei bonus ed eventuali amichevoli,ma ad oggi ne hanno presi solo 17.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Si beh può essere. Ormai quasi tutti i pagamenti avvengono a rate o bonus vari.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Luglio 2013)

Comunque è vero che in Brasile circolano più soldi, ma situazioni particolari ci sono ancora, il *Flamengo* (non il Coritiba, ma forse la più grande squadra brasiliana) non pagava lo stipendio a Ronaldinho, che quindi ha rescisso, e non potendo ad un certo più pagare le rate del trasferimento di Vagner Love, l’hanno rimandato in Russia.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma infatti in Brasile soldi ne girano pochi e male. Vivono di sponsor. Vivono grazie alle agenzie, agli investitori che acquistano percentuali dei giocatori di talento. 

Vendere in Brasile ma in sudamerica in generale è sempre stata dura.


----------



## Stex (11 Luglio 2013)

Che giornata di ***** oggi. Con questa notizia se conclusa alla grande...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma non può andare alla Rai a fare l'opinionista al fianco di Stramaccioni oppure fare le telecronache al posto di Altafini?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

È apparso un comunicato sul sito ufficiale di Robinho che sembra spiegare nel dettaglio la situazione.Non mi fido troppo di Google Traduttore,quindi siete liberi di postare una traduzione fatta bene


----------



## Brain84 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma è una sciagura!! Spero che rimanga Flamini giusto in tempo per spaccargli un tendine in allenamento con una scivolata delle sue


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ma è una sciagura!! Spero che rimanga Flamini giusto in tempo per spaccargli un tendine in allenamento con una scivolata delle sue



Mi accontento anche di una nasata di Constant


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2013)

Milan e Fiorentina: pronti i rinnovi per Robinho e Ljajic

Dagli studi di Speciale Calciomercato su Sky sono arrivati gli ultimi aggiornamenti riguardo la situazione di Robinho e Adem Ljajic: per entrambi sarebbe pronto il rinnovo dopo il fallimento delle trattative tra Santos e Milan per l'asso brasiliano.


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2013)

vabbè se gli rinnovano il contratto io ho chiuso


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficiale-di-robinho-resta-al-milan-vt8850.html#post230008


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2013)

Non mi fido. Non può essere vero. Sarebbe una delle peggiori operazioni di sempre, una picconata sui piedi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2013)

Se rinnovano a Robinho mi iscrivo ai terroristi


----------



## xander12 (11 Luglio 2013)

Scusate se magari qualcuno ha già fatto la stessa domanda nelle pagine precedenti, ma essendomi collegato solo ora non vado a rileggere tutte le 17 pagine.. 

Ma i soldi delle cessioni di Neyman e Anderson, più la somma degli risparmiati, non credo che siamo spicciolo no? Dove ***** sono finiti tutti sti soldi???

Notare il bilancio della stagione corrente http://www.transfermarkt.it/it/santos/transfers/verein_221.html

Quando abbiamo offerto 25 milioni per Ganso li hanno chiamati "caschi di banane". Sti barboni di *****


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Arrivati a sto punto spero rinnovi, ovviamente a cifre molto più basse cosi se il Santos lo vuole PAGARE.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2013)

non capisco tutta questa ritrosia per il rinnovo di Robinho. Scatterebbe dal 1 luglio prossimo a cifre ribassate, ci permetterebbe di liberare risorse sul bilancio attuale spalmando il suo valore residuo, eviterebbe di farlo andare via a parametro zero. Poi magari qualcuno preferisce Verdi a lui, tutto è possibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma se robinho ha fatto saltare tutto perchè chiedeva cifre fuori ogni logica, pensate che rinnovi alla metà? questo va messo fuori rosa a costo di rimetterci!! non deve mai + vedere il campo e milanello


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> non capisco tutta questa ritrosia per il rinnovo di Robinho. Scatterebbe dal 1 luglio prossimo a cifre ribassate, ci permetterebbe di liberare risorse sul bilancio attuale spalmando il suo valore residuo, eviterebbe di farlo andare via a parametro zero. Poi magari qualcuno preferisce Verdi a lui, tutto è possibile.



dal punto di vista del bilancio è un'operazione sensata , ma dal punto di vista calcistico è una sciagura rinnovare a sta vecchia cariatide priva di stimoli e fino a prova contraria in campo ci vanno i giocatori e non i bilanci


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2013)

Se il mercato rimane fermo qua non arriviamo tra le prime tre e il prossimo anno Balo ci saluta


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Pedulla Robinho-Santos non è ancora finita.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230059 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla Robinho-Santos non è ancora finita.*



Pedullà non prende una notizia sul Milan dal 1899; ci son due comunicati ufficiali come fa a dire che non è finita? Proprio a dare false speranze.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pedullà non prende una notizia sul Milan dal 1899; ci son due comunicati ufficiali come fa a dire che non è finita? Proprio a dare false speranze.



Non vuol dire nulla, non è la prima volta che tutto cambia nel giro di qualche giorno, tipo Thiago e Ibra che rimangono per l'amore del bresidente e poi 1 settimana dopo vengono presentati a Parigi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

I giornalisti giocano sulle sensazioni, sulle intuizioni. Alcuni lo fanno di più, altri di meno... Pellegatti è ad esempio uno che di notizie vere ne dà poche, i suoi articoli si basano quasi esclusivamente su percezioni soggettive (e infatti non ne prende una neanche a pagare, sebbene sia sostanzialmente un milanologo)... Pedullà è già più pragmatico e ha in mano notizie attendibili in genere, però in questo caso mi sembra che parli più a sensazione.

Questa situazione in cui si sta aspettando la cessione di Robinho per fare mercato è umiliante e frustrante. Lo puoi accettare dal Perugia o dalla Salernitana, non dal Milan che fattura 300 milioni di euro l'anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I giornalisti giocano sulle sensazioni, sulle intuizioni. Alcuni lo fanno di più, altri di meno... Pellegatti è ad esempio uno che di notizie vere ne dà poche, i suoi articoli si basano quasi esclusivamente su percezioni soggettive (e infatti non ne prende una neanche a pagare, sebbene sia sostanzialmente un milanologo)... Pedullà è già più pragmatico e ha in mano notizie attendibili in genere, però in questo caso mi sembra che parli più a sensazione.



Pellegatti vive in un mondo tutto suo fatto di gnomi, folletti, tessitori di tele , streghe e principesse incantate.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I giornalisti giocano sulle sensazioni, sulle intuizioni. Alcuni lo fanno di più, altri di meno... Pellegatti è ad esempio uno che di notizie vere ne dà poche, i suoi articoli si basano quasi esclusivamente su percezioni soggettive (e infatti non ne prende una neanche a pagare, sebbene sia sostanzialmente un milanologo)... Pedullà è già più pragmatico e ha in mano notizie attendibili in genere, però in questo caso mi sembra che parli più a sensazione.
> 
> Questa situazione in cui si sta aspettando la cessione di Robinho per fare mercato è umiliante e frustrante. Lo puoi accettare dal Perugia o dalla Salernitana, non dal Milan che fattura 300 milioni di euro l'anno.



Raga però dovete capire che se io fatturo 300, però simultaneamente ho costi per 300, non ho nulla da investire. Il Milan ha prodotto un bilancio in perdita di 6.8 mln, signica che ha costi>ricavi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pellegatti vive in un mondo tutto suo fatto di gnomi, folletti, tessitori di tele , streghe e principesse incantate.



Gnomi e folletti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però dovete capire che se io fatturo 300, però simultaneamente ho costi per 300, non ho nulla da investire. Il Milan ha prodotto un bilancio in perdita di 6.8 mln, signica che ha costi>ricavi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


I costi li hanno prodotti chi gestisce la baracca. Quando è che la gestiranno meglio? Quando? Ci avevano detto che per fare mercato avrebbero dovuto abbassare il monte ingaggi: bene, l'anno scorso hanno dato via mezza squadra con tutti senatori che guadagnavano al netto dai 2.5 mln in su... evidentemente il repulisti ancora non è stato fatto in modo efficiente. Non parlo di risultati sportivi, parlo di un discorso finanziario... i costi sono ancora troppo alti.

Il discorso Robinho è solo la punta dell'iceberg di una gestione a dir poco scellerata del fatturato...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I costi li hanno prodotti chi gestisce la baracca. Quando è che la gestiranno meglio? Quando? Ci avevano detto che per fare mercato avrebbero dovuto abbassare il monte ingaggi: bene, l'anno scorso hanno dato via mezza squadra con tutti senatori che guadagnavano al netto dai 2.5 mln in su... evidentemente il repulisti ancora non è stato fatto in modo efficiente. Non parlo di risultati sportivi, parlo di un discorso finanziario... i costi sono ancora troppo alti.
> 
> Il discorso Robinho è solo la punta dell'iceberg di una gestione a dir poco scellerata del fatturato...


Che abbiano gestito male la baracca è evidente, altrimenti non eri costretto a cambiare politica societaria, però la situazione è questa e non hai un bilancio che ti possa permettere di far qualcosa.


----------



## arcanum (11 Luglio 2013)

Il tetto ingaggi è stato abbassato di parecchio dallo scorso anno a questo....ciò implica che avremo costi più bassi top player non arriveranno MAI (Tevez ad esempio percepisce alla Juve uno stipendio che da noi non avrebbe mai avuto)


Secondo me andrà via, sono troppo abituato a sti teatrini...piuttosto mi sento di dire che un Robinho motivato è forte almeno quanto Ljajic, quindi se dovesse restare non mi strapperei proprio i peli del c... . Al massimo penso che Galliani se l'affare col Santos dovesse sfumare potrebbe mandare Niang in prestito e prendere comunque Ljajic.
Piuttosto io sfanculerei Boateng, se Robinho è poco motivato ma ha ottimi mezzi tecnici, questo ha mezzi tecnici mediocri e la testa tra le nuvole! Robinho anche quando sta con la testa al Brasile si impegna e si sacrifica molto più di Boateng


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2013)

sbirulinho motivato ??? ma se è da dicembre che ha la testa in brasile... questo inizio ad odiarlo come Sììììììdorf.. fa piu danni della grandine ..


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sbirulinho motivato ??? ma se è da dicembre che ha la testa in brasile... questo inizio ad odiarlo come Sììììììdorf.. fa piu danni della grandine ..



basta vedere i video degli allenamenti per vedere quant'è motivato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Quest'anno stiamo prendendo pesci in faccia ovunque. Prima con lo stucchevole teatrino Allegri-Berlusconi durato 3 settimane, poi con il famoso "Tevez non mi tradisce" e poi 2 settimane dopo è andato alla Juve, ora questa con Robinho che non si riesce a vendere dopo altro tempo sprecato in una trattativa fatta con quei morti di fame brasiliani.
Sta cosa che non ci sono soldi mi puzza, la Roma con una montagna di debiti caccia 20 milioni per Strootman, l'Inter con un passivo enorme compra Icardi e Belfodil spendendo una bella somma e la Fiorentina che non fa neanche la Champions tira fuori 14-15 milioni per Gomezk, perfino la Lazio di LOTITO sta investendo.
La verità secondo me è che ci sarebbero pure i soldi, ma siamo noi a non volerli cacciare, al contrario delle altre 19 squadre della Serie A.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sbirulinho motivato ??? ma se è da dicembre che ha la testa in brasile... questo inizio ad odiarlo come Sììììììdorf.. fa piu danni della grandine ..



almeno Seedorf ci ha fatto vincere 2 Champions e 2 Scudetti...questo solo il primo
lo odio più di tutti


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2013)

Robinho sarà il nostro primo grande acquisto (cit.), ringraziamo il presidente che ha fatto di tutto per trattenerlo (cit.)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Robinho sarà il nostro primo grande acquisto (cit.), ringraziamo il presidente che ha fatto di tutto per trattenerlo (cit.)


Sono talmente dei buffoni che diranno una cosa del genere anche di El Shaarawy e che De Jong è il nostro nuovo acquisto della nuova stagione. 0 fiducia in questi che ci stanno smantellando.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Comunque all' 11 di Luglio abbiamo mandato avanti due teatrini che avrebbero potuto cambiare la squadra (nel bene e nel male) e la situazione praticamente è la stessa con la quale ci eravamo lasciati a fine Campionato (a parte lo scambio Flamini-Poli)


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Luglio 2013)

Bene, con robinho sarà praticamente come avere un giocatore in meno, vergogna


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

speriamo di riuppare sto topic il 20 luglio


----------



## Mithos (11 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo continuiamo a pagare gli sbagli passati.


----------



## arcanum (11 Luglio 2013)

Robinho motivato è un'ipotesi (chissà se perseguibile) non una realtà.

A mio avviso non escluderei un certo risentimento/dispiacere di Robinho nel vedere quanto poco il Santos si stia sforzando per riaverlo in squadra e quanto il Milan, invece, abbia fatto per mandarlo affanc..., ops, favorire la sua volontà.
Visto il comportamento del Santos, consapevolissimi del fatto che cash ne hanno eccome e vedendo che il Milan ha abbassato notevolmente le proprie pretese, fossi al posto di Robinho noterei quanto poco affetto in realtà c'è dall'altra parte.
Diciamocelo chiaramente, 6 milioni da investire li trova anche l'Hellas Verona, questi invece lo stanno trattando come un Traorè qualunque da prendere a una nocciolina, neanche due, sapendo che un suo ritorno avrebbe ottimi effetti a livello di visibilità e di rapporto con la tifoseria, specie dopo le ultime cessioni importanti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Robinho motivato è un'ipotesi (chissà se perseguibile) non una realtà.
> 
> A mio avviso non escluderei un certo risentimento/dispiacere di Robinho nel vedere quanto poco il Santos si stia sforzando per riaverlo in squadra e quanto il Milan, invece, abbia fatto per mandarlo affanc..., ops, favorire la sua volontà.
> Visto il comportamento del Santos, consapevolissimi del fatto che cash ne hanno eccome e vedendo che il Milan ha abbassato notevolmente le proprie pretese, fossi al posto di Robinho noterei quanto poco affetto in realtà c'è dall'altra parte.
> Diciamocelo chiaramente, 6 milioni da investire li trova anche l'Hellas Verona, questi invece lo stanno trattando come un Traorè qualunque da prendere a una nocciolina, neanche due, sapendo che un suo ritorno avrebbe ottimi effetti a livello di visibilità e di rapporto con la tifoseria, specie dopo le ultime cessioni importanti



ma sai che gli frega a robinho del comportamento del santos e del milan , quello sta a ballare ai se eu te pego consapevole di avere ancora un anno di contratto a 4,5 mil


----------



## ROQ (11 Luglio 2013)

fuorirosa, non deve vedere il campo manco dalla tribuna. manco allo stadio deve entrare. Che rimanga pure Taiwo per pisciargli nel caffè e farci il gioco della saponetta in doccia.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> fuorirosa, non deve vedere il campo manco dalla tribuna. manco allo stadio deve entrare. Che rimanga pure Taiwo per pisciargli nel caffè e farci il gioco della saponetta in doccia.



Non mi sembra necessario far rimanere Taiwo, tanto di "colored" ne abbiamo abbastanza


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2013)

Tribuna fissa, può continuare anche a prendere tutti i soldi che vuole ma poteva pensarci prima di fare il prezioso con quei barboni dei suoi connazionali.
Ora vendiamo Boateng su, anche se probabilmente Galliani non è capace nemmeno di vendere lui.


----------



## arcanum (11 Luglio 2013)

Avete sfogato la vostra frustrazione? Bene...

Ora parliamo seriamente: SE Robinho dovesse rimanere, fermo restando che la società è scesa a compromessi per il cartellino e il giocatore pure, essendo il Santos a comportarsi da interista (utilizzo questo termine come un insulto molto offensivo random) che cavolo volete più da società o giocatore? Se lo svendessimo è Galliani il fesso che non sa fare trattative, se vi aspettate che Robinho (non un 40enne) percepisca quanto Traorè vuol dire che credete ancora a Babbo Natale.
Credete sul serio alla cavolata che pretende 4/4,5 milioni + soldi a genitori/procuratore + fashon stylist + allenatore personale + trucco e parrucco? Sono cavolate!!! Figuriamoci se non hanno un pre accordo di massima col giocatore da un anno e passa sti tirchi!


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti
Al dila di rombino,santos e ca...voli vari, la questione e' una sola: qua alla fine tutti spendono ( fin anche il Verona appena salito in a) e noi siamo alle micragnose tattiche " se nn parte nessuno nn arriva nessuno"!!!! 
Ma poi una cosa nn mi e' chiara: questo atteggiamento del ***** della società pare fattox farci un dispetto a noi!! Si certo chi ne soffre siamo purtroppo noi....ma alla fine chi fa le figure di me... Quelli sono loro!! 
Per cui e' evidente ormai da anni che il giocattolo al nostrobeneamatopresidente nn interessa più...e che x loro arrivare 3/4/5 o addirittura 10imi cambia poco!!! Altrimenti nn capirei questo assurdo atteggiamento!!


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Dai, a parte gli scherzi, tutto quello che volete, ma qui è il Santos a essersi comportato da barbone. 6 mln in 4 anni è un'offerta da straccioni, probabilmente il fax doveva essere considerato un pesce d'aprile.

Che poi la mancata cessione di Robinho ci blocchi il mercato è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dai, a parte gli scherzi, tutto quello che volete, ma qui è il Santos a essersi comportato da barbone. 6 mln in 4 anni è un'offerta da straccioni, probabilmente il fax doveva essere considerato un pesce d'aprile.
> 
> Che poi la mancata cessione di Robinho ci blocchi il mercato è un altro paio di maniche.



Su questo hai pienamente ragione!!! Ma x me il punto e' proprio questo: una società come il Milan che nn Fa mercato xche nn vende robinho?!?!? Assurdo!!


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Su questo hai pienamente ragione!!! Ma x me il punto e' proprio questo: una società come il Milan che nn Fa mercato xche nn vende robinho?!?!? Assurdo!!



Esatto. Una società seria prende il sostituto senza abbassare le pretese.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

*Il canale tematico rossonero, Milan Channel, riporta l'indiscrezione che potrebbe esserci un incontro tra l'entourage di Binho e la dirigenza rossonera per discutere del rinnovo contrattuale dell'ex City.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il canale tematico rossonero, Milan Channel, riporta l'indiscrezione che potrebbe esserci un incontro tra l'entourage di Binho e la dirigenza rossonera per discutere del rinnovo contrattuale dell'ex City.*



Scelta migliore a questo punto.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scelta migliore a questo punto.



.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il canale tematico rossonero, Milan Channel, riporta l'indiscrezione che potrebbe esserci un incontro tra l'entourage di Binho e la dirigenza rossonera per discutere del rinnovo contrattuale dell'ex City.*



Sparatemi vi prego


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scelta migliore a questo punto.



Almeno potrebbero risparmiare qualcosa dall'ingaggio attuale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Sparatemi vi prego



Perchè da solo non ce la fai???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Almeno potrebbero risparmiare qualcosa dall'ingaggio attuale.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Appunto, poi non è detto che nonostante il rinnovo tipo non possa andare via a gennaio.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Stessi discorsi che si facevano per Oddo e Zambrotta "Eh ma spalmano perché poi è più facile piazzarli".

Andrà al Santos il prossimo anno, certo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2013)

Preferisco perderlo a 0


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2013)

io lo regalerei al santos...credo che a quel punto possano soddisfare le richieste di robinho.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma con che spirito rimarrà questo mangia soldi da noi... Ma dai


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Luglio 2013)

Se il mercato in entrata del Milan non dipendesse dal ricavato della cessione del suo cartellino(5-6 mln, avessi detto...), la cosa migliore che potrebbe fare il Milan a questo punto è risolvere consensualmente il contratto con Robinho e lasciarlo libero di accasarsi al Santos a parametro zero. Di fatto si ripeterebbe al contrario l'operazione Rivaldo. Nell'estate 2002 il Barcellona voleva disfarsi di Rivaldo che veniva da un anno di infortuni e che pesava sulle casse societarie con un lauto ingaggio. Uno dei pochi club interessati era il Milan che però avendo già Rui Costa e Pirlo non era intenzionato a spendere per lui. Il Barcellona temendo di trovarselo sul groppone per altri due anni e avendone già intuito il declino lo liberò a zero pur di non pagargli il contratto. Rivaldo accettò ben sapendo che dietro c'era il Milan ad attenderlo. Lo stesso potrebbe farsi con Robinho. Senza soldi per il cartellino il Santos potrebbe accontentare le richieste del brasiliano e il Milan non pagherebbe 4 mln netti e 8 lordi per un giocatore destinato alla tribuna in ogni caso. La perdita sul cartellino sarebbe solo di 4,5 milioni considerato l'ammortamento dei 3 anni precedenti.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

Si ma allora xche non accettare i 6mil in 4 anni??? Sempre meglio di niente!!! E così risparmi cmq sul suo ingaggio!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se il mercato in entrata del Milan non dipendesse dal ricavato della cessione del suo cartellino(5-6 mln, avessi detto...), la cosa migliore che potrebbe fare il Milan a questo punto è risolvere consensualmente il contratto con Robinho e lasciarlo libero di accasarsi al Santos a parametro zero. Di fatto si ripeterebbe al contrario l'operazione Rivaldo. Nell'estate 2002 il Barcellona voleva disfarsi di Rivaldo che veniva da un anno di infortuni e che pesava sulle casse societarie con un lauto ingaggio. Uno dei pochi club interessati era il Milan che però avendo già Rui Costa e Pirlo non era intenzionato a spendere per lui. Il Barcellona temendo di trovarselo sul groppone per altri due anni e avendone già intuito il declino lo liberò a zero pur di non pagargli il contratto. Rivaldo accettò ben sapendo che dietro c'era il Milan ad attenderlo. Lo stesso potrebbe farsi con Robinho. Senza soldi per il cartellino il Santos potrebbe accontentare le richieste del brasiliano e il Milan non pagherebbe 4 mln netti e 8 lordi per un giocatore destinato alla tribuna in ogni caso. La perdita sul cartellino sarebbe solo di 4,5 milioni considerato l'ammortamento dei 3 anni precedenti.


Non si potrebbe più semplicemente prestarglielo fino a fine contratto ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma con che spirito rimarrà questo mangia soldi da noi... Ma dai



c'è il mondiale in brasile nel 2014


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non si potrebbe più semplicemente prestarglielo fino a fine contratto ?


Dubito che il Santos voglia pagarlo 4,5milioni netti e soprattutto dubito che Binho voglia esporsi in questo modo. Se la stagione va male a fine anno Santos e Milan non hanno più obblighi nei suoi confronti. Dovrebbe rinegoziare il contratto con il Santos non avendo in mano nulla e si vedrebbe abbassare notevolmente l'ingaggio. Se invece ora si accorda per 3-4 anni a 3 mln netti è tranquillo per il prossimo quadriennio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è il mondiale in brasile nel 2014



e lui non lo giocherà


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi che si facevano per Oddo e Zambrotta "Eh ma spalmano perché poi è più facile piazzarli".
> 
> Andrà al Santos il prossimo anno, certo



In effetti Oddo è andato via una stagione prima


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In effetti Oddo è andato via una stagione prima



L'unico caso se vai vedere gli ultimi anni, Kaladze per esempio non aveva accettato la spalmatura e dopo decise di andare al Genoa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'unico caso se vai vedere gli ultimi anni, Kaladze per esempio non aveva accettato la spalmatura e dopo decise di andare al Genoa.



Beh certo, io alla fine preferisco non spalmi e vada via ora o al più tardi tra un anno, non lo voglio più vedere neanche disegnato.

Però se uno spalma alla fine pesa meno, quello è indubbio, crea '' spazio salariale ''.


Dio come siamo ridotti


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani: "Robinho non ha mai chiesto di essere ceduto ma di tornare a casa. La trattativa con il Santos è definitivamente saltata. 
Rinnovo? Con calma faremo tutto."*


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Cioe' gli rinnoviamo il contratto? Rotfl, sto galliani e' proprio un clown


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2013)

Suma ha confermato il rinnovo per la prossima settimana.


----------



## Doctore (11 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioe' gli rinnoviamo il contratto? Rotfl, sto galliani e' proprio un clown


Serve per ammortizzare l ingaggio e provare a rivenderlo nella prossima sessione di mercato.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma chi lo vuole? Manco il Santos lo cerca più, e' andato, lasciarlo a 0 e tanti saluti, che vada pure all'inter o alla juve...


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioe' gli rinnoviamo il contratto? Rotfl, sto galliani e' proprio un clown



In questo momento credo sia uno dei peggiori dirigenti in Italia, d'altronde fa le trattative in crociera e da Giannino, cosa vuoi che riesca a fare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2013)

Scontato...
Pensare che quando arrivò si era parlato di grande affare, arrivato per "soli" 18 milioni...


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Serve per ammortizzare l ingaggio e provare a rivenderlo nella prossima sessione di mercato.



per provare a rivenderlo al santos? i conti del milan stanno bene, paghiamo quel che dobbiamo per robinho quest'anno e poi via a calci in bocca o il mercato sara di nuovo bloccato il prossimo anno


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2013)

*L'allenatore del Santos, Oliveira: "Robinho è un buon giocatore, un idolo per i nostri tifosi e non era solo una semplice opzione. L'acquisto non era fattibile e quindi ci siamo ritirati perchè non potevamo rischiare di fare il passo pià lungo della gamba e poi comunque abbiamo un piano B, un obiettivo per il quale abbiamo già intavolato una trattativa che è a buon punto e che vogliamo concludere entro il 20 luglio".*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è il mondiale in brasile nel 2014



E rimane in una squadra dove non gioca?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *L'allenatore del Santos, Oliveira: "Robinho è un buon giocatore, un idolo per i nostri tifosi e non era solo una semplice opzione. L'acquisto non era fattibile e quindi ci siamo ritirati perchè non potevamo rischiare di fare il passo pià lungo della gamba e poi comunque abbiamo un piano B, un obiettivo per il quale abbiamo già intavolato una trattativa che è a buon punto e che vogliamo concludere entro il 20 luglio".*



Piano B, questi son stati lobotomizzati da Galliani.


----------



## MisterBet (12 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E rimane in una squadra dove non gioca?



Secondo me Scolari gli ha già comunicato che non ha chance...che non rientra nei suoi piani...


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *L'allenatore del Santos, Oliveira: "Robinho è un buon giocatore, un idolo per i nostri tifosi e non era solo una semplice opzione. L'acquisto non era fattibile e quindi ci siamo ritirati perchè non potevamo rischiare di fare il passo pià lungo della gamba e poi comunque abbiamo un piano B, un obiettivo per il quale abbiamo già intavolato una trattativa che è a buon punto e che vogliamo concludere entro il 20 luglio".*


se trattano sto giocatore come hanno fatto con robinho, allora non prendono nessuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2013)

Che schifo... io lo odio sono sempre piu schifato.. piu penso a lui che resta a rubare lo stipendio e non compriamo nessuno di utile iu mi viene il nervoso... 

sto iniziando ad odiarlo come per Pato e Sììììììììììììdorf....


----------



## arcanum (12 Luglio 2013)

La colpa ragà non è di Robinho, non capisco perchè vi accanite con lui....semmai speriamo che sia incazzato col Santos e sia motivato a dare il massimo col Milan per vendicarsi


----------



## 2515 (12 Luglio 2013)

questo toglie 8 milioni lordi l'anno ci rendiamo conto??? 24 milioni più 18!! Sto qua in tre anni è costato più di 40 milioni!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



arcanum ha scritto:


> La colpa ragà non è di Robinho, non capisco perchè vi accanite con lui....semmai speriamo che sia incazzato col Santos e sia motivato a dare il massimo col Milan per vendicarsi



a lui non gliene frega niente, non gliene è mai fregato nulla, finché prende i soldi che prende. Anzi è più facile che dia la colpa al milan che non ha abbassato abbastanza le pretese. quando a gennaio pensava di andare al santos e alla fine non ci andò era ingrassato di sei chili.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> questo toglie 8 milioni lordi l'anno ci rendiamo conto??? 24 milioni più 18!! Sto qua in tre anni è costato più di 40 milioni!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



L'ultima notizia è che Robinho, invece, da contro alla dirigenza del Santos, rea di aver, a sua volta, fatto di lui il capro espiatorio. Lui voleva ridursi lo stipendio del 35% (per guadagnare circa 2,6 mln all'anno), ma al Santos non andava ancora bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

*Presidente Santos*:"* Robinho Santos*? e una decisione definitiva a meno che dall'altra parte cambiano idea, Il *Milan *ci aveva chiesto un cifra inferiore ai 6 milioni ma *Robinho *chiedeva troppo".


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Cioè cambiare idea significa relagare il calciatore???


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè cambiare idea significa relagare il calciatore???



Parla di Robinho, che a sua volta ha risposto sul suo sito ufficiale scrivendo che con questa dirigenza del Santos non si può trattare e che non tornerà se ci sono loro, o una roba simile. Fra l'altro smentisce che il Milan avrebbe accettato una cifra simile dicendo che le richieste del Milan erano più alte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230995 ha scritto:


> *Presidente Santos*:"* Robinho Santos*? e una decisione definitiva a meno che dall'altra parte cambino idea, Il *Milan *ci aveva chiesto un cifra inferiore ai 6 milioni ma *Robinho *chiedeva troppo".



.


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

qualcosa si muove?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> qualcosa si muove?



uhm non credo sai, il presidente ha fatto capire che se binho si abbassa lo stipendio si puo fare ma dal sito di Robinho hanno fatto capire che ormai non se ne fa piu niente finchè ci sarà questa gente al Santos (presidente,dirigente ecc)


----------



## Aragorn (12 Luglio 2013)

Se la trattativa è veramente saltata solo ed esclusivamente per colpa di Robinho e delle sue folli pretese rinnovargli il contratto sarebbe un vero e proprio suicidio, a questo punto teniamolo fino alla scadenza e poi se ne vada a fare in .. Ma da Galliani mi aspetto di tutto, questo è capace di rinnovarglielo a 3 milioni netti


----------



## sion (12 Luglio 2013)

per me la colpa e ' solo di robinho,e' palese che non vuole prendere meno soldi sta sanguisuga.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

*Questa la risposta dell'entourage di Robinho: "Non è vero che il Milan ha accettato un pagamento "inferiore a 6 milioni": la La cifra richiesta dal Milan, seppur ridotta, era decisamente superiore a questa. Abbiamo chiesto al Milan e il Milan ci ha confermato che non aveva nessuna intenzione di ridurre le sue richieste. Con l'attuale dirigenza è totalmente impossibile ogni nuova apertura di trattative per il ritorno al Santos FC."*


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

per me è palese che non hanno nessun "piano B" e che proveranno a prendere (o a farsi regalare) il fenomeno brasiliano fino all'ultimo secondo di mercato. Non è ancora finita,8 giorni son tanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2013)

Dopo questi attacchi invece mi sa che è proprio finita!!! E mi sa che la colpa è delle richieste folli portate avanti da Raiola


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo questi attacchi invece mi sa che è proprio finita!!! E mi sa che la colpa è delle richieste folli portate avanti da Raiola



L'ho detto sin da subito che la colpa è del suino di Mino.
Eppur c'è chi dice che Raiola è un grande e che ci vuole bene.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto sin da subito che la colpa è del suino di Mino.
> Eppur c'è chi dice che Raiola è un grande e che ci vuole bene.



Premesso che Raiola probabilmente, nel mondo del calcio, vuole bene solo ai soldi, è stato ampiamente spiegato, dal Santos e da Robinho, che dopo un primo approccio la trattativa è stata condotta dal padre e dall'avvocatessa. Quindi Mino Raiola, in questo non c'entra nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Si va beh questi si nascondono, se il presidente ha detto cosi sarà cosi no? non vedo perchè dovrebbe dire cacate


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Questa la risposta dell'entourage di Robinho: "Non è vero che il Milan ha accettato un pagamento "inferiore a 6 milioni": la La cifra richiesta dal Milan, seppur ridotta, era decisamente superiore a questa. Abbiamo chiesto al Milan e il Milan ci ha confermato che non aveva nessuna intenzione di ridurre le sue richieste. Con l'attuale dirigenza è totalmente impossibile ogni nuova apertura di trattative per il ritorno al Santos FC."*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Questa la risposta dell'entourage di Robinho: "Non è vero che il Milan ha accettato un pagamento "inferiore a 6 milioni": la La cifra richiesta dal Milan, seppur ridotta, era decisamente superiore a questa. Abbiamo chiesto al Milan e il Milan ci ha confermato che non aveva nessuna intenzione di ridurre le sue richieste. Con l'attuale dirigenza è totalmente impossibile ogni nuova apertura di trattative per il ritorno al Santos FC."*


Gallianni grazie.


----------



## Albijol (12 Luglio 2013)

Robinho anche a 2 milioni era un furto e il magico antennista/parabolaio/geometra/gestore di chalet ne voleva più di sei..Thank you Cock!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2013)

Non è ancora finita...dai dai dai




Sempre grazie Mino Raiola, se il Milan è tornato a far sorridere nel post Ancelotti è quasi solo merito tuo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è ancora finita...dai dai dai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è finita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Dopo queste "querele" mi sembra impossibile ma mai dire mai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

L'entourage di Robinho può dire quello che vuole, ma...

Secondo *Tuttomercatoweb* tramite Radio Bandeirantes il presidente del Santos, Luis Alvaro de Oliveira Ribeiro, ha parlato così riguardo il fallimento della trattativa per ingaggiare Robinho: "La decisione di chiudere la trattativa è definitiva, a meno di qualche cambiamento dall'altra parte. Il Milan aveva raggiunto una cifra ragionevole per il cartellino di Robinho, ma il giocatore ha continuato a chiedere una somma impraticabile per qualsiasi club brasiliano".

Robinho può dire quello che vuole, ma la realtà credo sia questa. 

Giù fischi ogni volta che tocca palla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

Non ho nessun dubbio che sia colpa delle richieste di Robinho, non credo a nessuna parola del suo entourage.

Non sono uno che ci va leggero con la società e Galliani, ma stavolta non penso abbiano troppe colpe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb tramite Radio Bandeirantes il presidente del Santos, Luis Alvaro de Oliveira Ribeiro, ha parlato così riguardo il fallimento della trattativa per ingaggiare Robinho: "La decisione di chiudere la trattativa è definitiva, a meno di qualche cambiamento dall'altra parte. Il Milan aveva raggiunto una cifra ragionevole per il cartellino di Robinho, ma il giocatore ha continuato a chiedere una somma impraticabile per qualsiasi club brasiliano".*


.


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Questa la risposta dell'entourage di Robinho: "Non è vero che il Milan ha accettato un pagamento "inferiore a 6 milioni": la La cifra richiesta dal Milan, seppur ridotta, era decisamente superiore a questa. Abbiamo chiesto al Milan e il Milan ci ha confermato che non aveva nessuna intenzione di ridurre le sue richieste. Con l'attuale dirigenza è totalmente impossibile ogni nuova apertura di trattative per il ritorno al Santos FC."*


questo mi sembra un modo per distribuire le colpe del mancato arrivo di robinho al santos


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E rimane in una squadra dove non gioca?



almeno significa che si deve impegnare


----------



## Frikez (12 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani: "Personalmente sono contento che Robi sia rimasto qua. Robinho, lo voglio ricordare a beneficio dei tifosi, non ha mai voluto andar via dal Milan, ha sempre detto che se fosse capitata l'occasione sarebbe tornato a casa, trovo anche legittimo che uno che sia via da tanti anni possa tornare. Fortunatamente le porte di casa sono sbarrate, non si accede alla città di Santos, siamo contenti a partire dal presidente Berlusconi che sei rimasto qui con noi. Ti dedicherò la canzone famosissima di Roberto Carlos, il cantante brasiliano non l'ex terzino dell'Inter, "La strada per Santos". Adesso prendi la strada per Milanello e non pensarci più. *






Le porte di casa sono sbarrate


----------



## runner (12 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi parliamoci chiaro quest' anno farà sempre panchina e al massimo entrerà per segnare alla giuve e basta.....


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

*Il Presidente del Santos dà la "colpa" del mancato acquisto a Robinho*:"Il Milan era arrivato ad un richiesta abbastanza ragionevole: meno di 6 milioni. Ma quello che Robinho vuole guadagnare, e che va sommato alla cifra del cartellino, dà una cifra troppo alta ed impraticabile per tutti i club brasiliani".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

anche se sono dei tirchi io sono arrabbiato di più con Robinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

eh ma robinho voleva tornare a casa


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2013)

Io non parto prevenuto verso di lui, ma una cosa è certa, rispetto ad altri giocatori della rosa non gliene perdonerò una a questo qui. 

Per il semplice fatto che se vuole andare in Brasile, ma senza rinunciare a tanti tanti soldi.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Luglio 2013)

Ma certo, questo voleva tornare a casa ma non voleva rinunciare ai tanti bei soldini che prende per non fare nulla in campo da ormai 3 anni. Schifo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sento già le bordate di fischi...


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

Galliani  dichiarazioni toccanti...ma perchè non si ritira dai,che buffone..


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2013)

una cosa non mi è chiara prima il santos dice abbiamo l'accordo col giocatore manca quello col club, poi dopo che fallisce la trattativa cambiano idea..poi robinho prolungando il contratto col milan spalmerà quindi lo stipendio se lo riduce sempre, andrà a guadagnare lo stesso stipendio che offrivano al santos


----------



## Jaqen (13 Luglio 2013)

Dai basta difenderlo.

È un senza vergogna e dignità. Gioca con noi esclusivamente per i dindini.. Ripeto, fuori rosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Paulo Rogerio, come mai la trattativa tra Milan e Santos per Robinho è saltata?

"Tutto è dipeso dal fatto che Robinho non abbia abbassato il suo salario"


FUORI ROSA!


----------



## peppe75 (13 Luglio 2013)

il Santos che disse che il milan non aveva i soldi per un casco di banane o una cosa del genere..dopo aver venduto Neymar, felipe anderson e rafael....Santos ma vai !!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Paulo Rogerio, come mai la trattativa tra Milan e Santos per Robinho è saltata?
> 
> "Tutto è dipeso dal fatto che Robinho non abbia abbassato il suo salario"
> 
> ...



Singolare il fatto che quando siamo noi a trattare partono insulti tipo "barboni" e cose varie ed invece quando sono altri a trattare con noi è giusto che si comportino da barboni e gli insulti vadano su i nostri tesserati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Singolare il fatto che quando siamo noi a trattare partono insulti tipo "barboni" e cose varie ed invece quando sono altri a trattare con noi è giusto che si comportino da barboni e gli insulti vadano su i nostri tesserati.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Personalmente sono contento che Robi sia rimasto qua. Robinho, lo voglio ricordare a beneficio dei tifosi, non ha mai voluto andar via dal Milan, ha sempre detto che se fosse capitata l'occasione sarebbe tornato a casa, trovo anche legittimo che uno che sia via da tanti anni possa tornare. Fortunatamente le porte di casa sono sbarrate, non si accede alla città di Santos, siamo contenti a partire dal presidente Berlusconi che sei rimasto qui con noi. Ti dedicherò la canzone famosissima di Roberto Carlos, il cantante brasiliano non l'ex terzino dell'Inter, "La strada per Santos". Adesso prendi la strada per Milanello e non pensarci più. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Ma davvero ha detto quelle cose? Ridicolo all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2013)

Parole così rivolte ad un giocatore che neanche 8 ore prima si stava cercando di vendere a tutti i costi.

Capisco lo show e i teatrini, però qui si perde davvero quel residuo di credibilità.


----------



## Graxx (13 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parole così rivolte ad un giocatore che neanche 8 ore prima si stava cercando di vendere a tutti i costi.
> 
> Capisco lo show e i teatrini, però qui si perde davvero* quel residuo di credibilità*.



Caro mio è già persa da tempo immemore...


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2013)

Al Santos sono dei cani maledetti, ma Robinho è uno scarto dell'umanità.

FUORI ROSA


----------



## S T B (13 Luglio 2013)

a mandarlo in tribuna gli facciamo un piacere... con quanto guadagna se ne frega altamente di giocare!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2013)

Credo che con l'impegno che ci mette Robinho ogni volta che gioca la miglior punizione sarebbe quella di farlo giocare e nn rispedirlo in tribuna. Ma come si può schierare un tipo del genere in campo quando nn ha voglia?!?!?

Galliani ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni per giustificare la permanenza di Robinho a Milanello, secondo me lo ha bestemmiato a morte


----------



## sheva90 (13 Luglio 2013)

Voleva pure il contratto da super star... che uomo fantastico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Rinnovare il contratto a Robinho è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.

Non ha voglia di giocare per i nostri colori, è ormai in vacanza da più di un anno. Mentalmente non c'è più e vogliamo anche rinnovargli il contratto? Bisogna sopportarlo quest'anno, non voglio che si crei il rischio che ci ritroviamo questo cesso anche l'anno prossimo. Quest'anno tanto il campo lo vedrà col binocolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rinnovare il contratto a Robinho è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.
> 
> Non ha voglia di giocare per i nostri colori, è ormai in vacanza da più di un anno. Mentalmente non c'è più e vogliamo anche rinnovargli il contratto? Bisogna sopportarlo quest'anno, non voglio che si crei il rischio che ci ritroviamo questo cesso anche l'anno prossimo. Quest'anno tanto il campo lo vedrà col binocolo.



però se rinnovasse il contratto a meno, si libererebbe qualche mln per il mercato. Poi lo potresti cedere a Gennaio, con la possibilità di evitare quasi sicuramente una minusvalenza.


----------



## Ale (13 Luglio 2013)

intanto la polemica continua tra Santos e Robingo


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> intanto la polemica continua tra Santos e Robingo



La migliore Sit-com del momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> però se rinnovasse il contratto a meno, si libererebbe qualche mln per il mercato. Poi lo potresti cedere a Gennaio, con la possibilità di evitare quasi sicuramente una minusvalenza.


Se fosse stata una persona assennata, se ne sarebbe andato. Anche perché il Santos gli proponeva un contratto di più anni... invece lui ingordo voleva una cifra fuori mercato come ingaggio.
Io non voglio rischiare di dovermi tenere questo cancro. Sono DUE stagioni che giochiamo con un attaccante in meno, perché lui ha cominciato a fare le bizze visto che voleva tornare in Brasile. Io sta gente non la voglio più vedere manco in fotografia, né lui nè il compagno di merende Boateng... il duo detto anche Happy Birthday Al Jazeera.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse stata una persona assennata, se ne sarebbe andato. Anche perché il Santos gli proponeva un contratto di più anni... invece lui ingordo voleva una cifra fuori mercato come ingaggio.
> Io non voglio rischiare di dovermi tenere questo cancro. Sono DUE stagioni che giochiamo con un attaccante in meno, perché lui ha cominciato a fare le bizze visto che voleva tornare in Brasile. Io sta gente non la voglio più vedere manco in fotografia, né lui nè il compagno di merende Boateng... il duo detto anche Happy Birthday Al Jazeera.



Purtroppo ora non va via e per far soldi il Milan gli proporrà il rinnovo.


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2013)

*Da Sky Sport 24: Robinho applaudito dai tifosi alla fine dell'allenamento quest'oggi. E' apparso in ottima forma e ha fatto buone giocate.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Da Sky Sport 24: Robinho applaudito dai tifosi alla fine dell'allenamento quest'oggi. E' apparso in ottima forma e ha fatto buone giocate.*



Sparatemi


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè, non voglio dargli addosso già ora, da agosto avrà modo di decidere se saranno appalusi o fischi.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi Robinho al Santos serve veramente? 
Hanno tre o quattro attaccanti sotto i 22 anni, che gli costano quanto due mesi d’ingaggio di Robinho, e che un domani potranno anche rivendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe il minimo iniziare ad allenarsi e ad impegnarsi seriamente, sarebbe il minimo dare qualcosa a questa squadra, sarebbe il minimo iniziare a giocare a calcio e smettere di pascolare succhiando soltanto soldi. Sarebbe il minimo.


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il minimo iniziare ad allenarsi e ad impegnarsi seriamente, sarebbe il minimo dare qualcosa a questa squadra, sarebbe il minimo iniziare a giocare a calcio e smettere di pascolare succhiando soltanto soldi. Sarebbe il minimo.



Non ho ben capito cosa sarebbe il minimo


----------



## MisterBet (14 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma poi Robinho al Santos serve veramente?
> Hanno tre o quattro attaccanti sotto i 22 anni, che gli costano quanto due mesi d’ingaggio di Robinho, e che un domani potranno anche rivendere.



Dopo aver venduto tutto un colpo per i tifosi ci stava...peraltro gli attaccanti di cui parli non sembrano così talentuosi, ora come ora sono una squadra mediocre del campionato brasiliano...con Robinho potevano pensare di fare un piccolo salto di qualità (per quanto l'ultimo Robinho è quello che è...)...


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset ci sarebbero ancora delle possibilità per il ritorno di Binho in Brasile. Il Santos lo considera il migliore per sostituire Neymar. Il 20 Luglio è la data limite.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset ci sarebbero ancora delle possibilità per il ritorno di Binho in Brasile. Il Santos lo considera il migliore per sostituire Neymar. Il 20 Luglio è la data limite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2013)

Non ci spero più


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset ci sarebbero ancora delle possibilità per il ritorno di Binho in Brasile. Il Santos lo considera il migliore per sostituire Neymar. Il 20 Luglio è la data limite.



Tutti insieme, fino alla fine, crediamoci in questo sogno.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

*Anche la Gazzetta dice che, con un ultimo sacrificio da parte di tutti, la situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi definitivamente.*


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2013)

Me lo auguro, non ha più senso con noi.


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2013)

6 giorni, con le indiscutibili qualità di venditore di Fester ce la faremo sicuramente


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dice che, con un ultimo sacrificio da parte di tutti, la situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi definitivamente.*


se il prezzo è veramente di 6 milioni, che altro vogliono? Gli regalerei muntari a sto punto


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Luglio 2013)

Massì, magari proprio all'ultimo giorno del calciomercato brasiliano per i giocatori in entrata, ma sono convinto che alla fine Robinho se ne va.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe anche il Monaco su Robinho*


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe anche il Monaco su Robinho*


un bel pacchetto Robinho-Antonini e si sblocca tutto il mercato


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe anche il Monaco su Robinho*



E allora facciamogli un bel pacco regalo. Paghi 2 prendi 3. Robinho e boateng, e il giovine antonini in omaggio!


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2013)

35 milioni PACCO REGALO al Monaco con dentro Nocerino, Boateng, Antonini, Robinho. Gianni Morandi si leccherebbe i baffi!


----------



## ROQ (14 Luglio 2013)

e traorè non ce lo mettiamo? lol


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 35 milioni PACCO REGALO al Monaco con dentro Nocerino, Boateng, Antonini, Robinho. Gianni Morandi si leccherebbe i baffi!



Già che ci siamo, mi libererei anche di qualche altro morto de sonno. Bonera non potrebbe interessare???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2013)

Se Galliani riesce a rifilare Robinho+Boateng al Monaco (mi viene in mente la visita "di cortesia" che ha fatto un paio di settimane fa), giuro che non lo insulto più per due mesi.


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Già che ci siamo, mi libererei anche di qualche altro morto de sonno. Bonera non potrebbe interessare???



Se aggiiungiamo Bonera siccome sono onesto scendo 34 milioni


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Dopo aver venduto tutto un colpo per i tifosi ci stava...peraltro gli attaccanti di cui parli non sembrano così talentuosi, ora come ora sono una squadra mediocre del campionato brasiliano...con Robinho potevano pensare di fare un piccolo salto di qualità (per quanto l'ultimo Robinho è quello che è...)...



Tre vittorie consecutive senza Neymar e Felipe Anderson, con i vari Neilton (che da spettacolo), Willian e Giva che segnano tutti.

Comunque se lo vogliono ancora, meglio per il Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe anche il Monaco su Robinho*



dai che forse il mio Topic è servito...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe anche il Monaco su Robinho*



Ste voci siamo noi che le facciamo uscire, sicuro.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 35 milioni PACCO REGALO al Monaco con dentro Nocerino, Boateng, Antonini, Robinho. Gianni Morandi si leccherebbe i baffi!



 non si scherza sulla coprofagia


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ste voci siamo noi che le facciamo uscire, sicuro.



è molto probabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è molto probabile.



Li vogliamo stanare, la possibilità Santos c'è ancora, è evidente.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2013)

-5


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Robinho resta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Io ci spero ancora che questo cesso vada via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ci spero ancora che questo cesso vada via.



Pure io..anche perchè ho iniziato ad odiarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2013)

Guardate, anche se arrivasse un comunicato ufficiale del Santos che dichiara di volerlo acquistare, io non ci credo più.
Sono stanco di illudermi.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

Il Corriere dello Sport riporta che l'avvocato di Robinho sta per arrivare in Italia: resta da capire se il calciatore rinnoverá col Milan o verrà ceduto. Il Santos continua a premere e sembra finalmente essere pronto a chiudere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport riporta che l'avvocato di Robinho sta per arrivare in Italia: resta da capire se il calciatore rinnoverá col Milan o verrà ceduto. Il Santos continua a premere e sembra finalmente essere pronto a chiudere.



Se non fosse che il CdS spara cavolate a ripetizione, ci crederei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Rinnoverà sicuro.


----------



## xander12 (16 Luglio 2013)

Macchè, resta e sarà il nostro "secondo grande acquisto". Non so voi , ma io sono stufo di farmi prendere per il ****. 

Quando un giocatore perde voglia, grinta, stimoli e non trova una nuova squadra, ecco il discorsetto di Galliani e i giornali scrivono sempre le solite ********* *"Il nuovo rinforzo è già in casa"*. Mentre gli altri si accontentano di Tevez, Gomez e chi per loro.

Dopo Robinho ed El Shaarawy ora ci rinforziamo anche con Boateng e abbiamo fatto 3 acquisti stellari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

ahinoi temo rinnoverà


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che il CdS spara cavolate a ripetizione, ci crederei.



nono, notizia riportata anche da *Sport Mediaset*: l'avvocato di Robinho* è ufficialmente atteso in Italia *per discutere del rinnovo ma non si esclude che si possa parlare nuovamente di trasferimento al Santos.


----------



## runner (16 Luglio 2013)

o se ne va o lo si lascia andare via a zero....

il rinnovo NO!!


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

*Rottura totale tra Robinho il Santos. L'allenatore del club, Claudinei, ha dichiarato:"Il giocatore ci ha voltato le spalle. Evidentemente non aveva voglia di giocare per noi. Pensa solo ai soldi. I margini per una riapertura della trattativa sono praticamente nulli.*

Pedullà.


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rottura totale tra Robinho il Santos. L'allenatore del club, Claudinei, ha dichiarato:"Il giocatore ci ha voltato le spalle. Evidentemente non aveva voglia di giocare per noi. Pensa solo ai soldi. I margini per una riapertura della trattativa sono praticamente nulli.*
> 
> Pedullà.


bene...rinnovo in vista ...che incubo


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè dai adesso spero in un infortunio gravissimo dal giorno dopo della chiusura del calciomercato brasiliano così almeno non lo vedo in campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

ok dai e finita pazienza , era prevedibile, non sono riusciti a chiudere da gennaio, figuriamoci in 4 giorni dai.


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rottura totale tra Robinho il Santos. L'allenatore del club, Claudinei, ha dichiarato:"Il giocatore ci ha voltato le spalle. Evidentemente non aveva voglia di giocare per noi. Pensa solo ai soldi. I margini per una riapertura della trattativa sono praticamente nulli.*
> 
> Pedullà.



Di Pedullà non mi fido, ma ormai comunque avevo perso le speranze di vedere Robinho via dal Milan in tempi brevi.


----------



## Milo (16 Luglio 2013)

Io concordo con la società, nn glielado vinta a quei morti di fame, o pagando non lo vedrai mai com la loro maglia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io concordo con la società, nn glielado vinta a quei morti di fame, o pagando non lo vedrai mai com la loro maglia



l'accordo tra milan e santos a quanto pare c'è , è la pippaccia di binho che chiede troppo


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rottura totale tra Robinho il Santos. L'allenatore del club, Claudinei, ha dichiarato:"Il giocatore ci ha voltato le spalle. Evidentemente non aveva voglia di giocare per noi. Pensa solo ai soldi. I margini per una riapertura della trattativa sono praticamente nulli.*
> 
> Pedullà.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rottura totale tra Robinho il Santos. L'allenatore del club, Claudinei, ha dichiarato:"Il giocatore ci ha voltato le spalle. Evidentemente non aveva voglia di giocare per noi. Pensa solo ai soldi. I margini per una riapertura della trattativa sono praticamente nulli.*
> 
> Pedullà.


E vogliamo rinnovare il contratto a un essere del genere? Per cortesia, VIA. Sarebbe uno degli errori più gravi della gestione Galliani rinnovare a questo parassita succhiasoldi.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2013)

Fanno benissimo, hanno giovani interessanti che gli costano poco o nulla, e che potranno rivendere.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E vogliamo rinnovare il contratto a un essere del genere? Per cortesia, VIA. Sarebbe uno degli errori più gravi della gestione Galliani rinnovare a questo parassita succhiasoldi.



Non ne posso più di Galliani onestamente. Già la situazione è ridicola e in più ci mette del suo a rinnovare a sto pacarro fino a 31/32 anni. VIA


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

gia mi rompe vederlo ancora un anno al Milan, ci manca solo che per risparmiare 2 spicci, si debba prolungare ancora l'agonia. tanto non è vero che non il rinnovo ci siano condizioni migliori per la cessione in futuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2013)

Dichiarazioni pesantissime se confermate.

Notare che delle tre parti in gioco, il Milan sembra essere quella che riceve meno accuse in generale.
Robinho è attaccato ai soldi in maniera paurosa, e sinceramente ho qualche dubbio a credere che accetterà un rinnovo con decurtamento dell'ingaggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni pesantissime se confermate.
> 
> Notare che delle tre parti in gioco, il Milan sembra essere quella che riceve meno accuse in generale.
> Robinho è attaccato ai soldi in maniera paurosa, e sinceramente ho qualche dubbio a credere che accetterà un rinnovo con decurtamento dell'ingaggio.



si può rinnovare solo se dimezza... altrimenti va preso a calci un anno intero. il problema è come dici te che se rifiuta il 35% in meno dal santos... figuriamoci se dimezza da noi!!!
io sarei per il fuori rosa coatto... ma non si può ._.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

Che agonia, spero che si spacchi tutto


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

Mercato piattissimo, ragazzi. Esce fuori mezza notizia al giorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mercato piattissimo, ragazzi. Esce fuori mezza notizia al giorno.



se si farà qualcosa sarà dopo i preliminari, se si passa i preliminari... credo che nessuno sia sorpreso di ciò


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

quel poco che potremmo fare in entrata è vincolato alle uscite e dato che non esce nessuno..


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

-3


----------



## smallball (17 Luglio 2013)

Certo che è assurdo fare mercato dopo il preliminare


----------



## Ale (17 Luglio 2013)

the end. dubito che in 3 giorni si possano accordare, anzi meno di 3 giorni


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> the end. dubito che in 3 giorni si possano accordare, anzi meno di 3 giorni


Mah, magari un colpo di simply, ricordati del gallo in missione.


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*



Pietà


----------



## Albijol (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*



Speriamo nella fine del mondo così almeno muoio senza vedere questo strazio


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*



Sto per vomitare


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*



Simply the best 

Galliani per cortesia vattene, lascia il lavoro a qualcun'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

boh ragazzi c'è da ridere quì


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Ma a sto punto meglio il rinnovo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

Raiola parlò del rinnovo già a febbraio, c'ha preso di nuovo il pizzaiolo


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2013)

Non mi sono ancora ripreso. 

Galliani si dimostrerebbe un emerito incapace A MENO CHE non sappia che lo sbologna a qualcuno entro settembre.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Luglio 2013)

Galliani


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Simply the best
> 
> Galliani per cortesia vattene, lascia il lavoro a qualcun'altro.



Io sono "nuovo" e ignorante, ma una domanda semplice: perché Galliani viene chiamato Simply the best


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Io sono "nuovo" e ignorante, ma una domanda semplice: perché Galliani viene chiamato Simply the best



Perchè è il miglior dirigente della galassia 

La butto lì, rinnovi pronti anche per Amelia e Antonini, così non li perdiamo a 0 il prossimo anno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*


Ripeto, questa sarebbe degna del rinnovo di Dida, se non peggio. Liberiamoci di questo succhiasoldi il prima possibile. Altro che rinnovo.


----------



## 2515 (17 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Domani probabilmente incontro fra Milan e agenti di Robinho per il rinnovo.*



Austin Powers 2 - La sedia indemoniata ITA - YouTube


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

siamo tornati agli scempi stile oddo,jankulovski,kaladze.
Gente per il quale ci metteremo almeno 2-3 anni per liberarcene


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2013)

Ma lasciarlo partire gratis no, è? Tanto non ha comunque mercato. Non lo vogliono manco in Afghanistan


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, questa sarebbe degna del rinnovo di Dida, se non peggio. Liberiamoci di questo succhiasoldi il prima possibile. Altro che rinnovo.



Il prossimo anno hanno pronta la scusa per non fare mercato, per me la programmano per tempo.

Anche perchè quelli del Santos gli hanno praticamente dato del mercenario in mondovisione, dubito che la situazione cambi nel giro di un anno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno hanno pronta la scusa per non fare mercato, per me la programmano per tempo.
> 
> Anche perchè quelli del Santos gli hanno praticamente dato del mercenario in mondovisione, dubito che la situazione cambi nel giro di un anno.


Col Santos è rottura totale secondo me. L'unica è sperare in una di queste squadre di sputasoldi tipo Monaco o qualche formazione turca o russa in cerca di fenomeni da circo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lasciarlo partire gratis no, è? Tanto non ha comunque mercato. Non lo vogliono manco in Afghanistan


Se non lo fanno partire gratis è perché evidentemente non ci sarebbero i soldi per prendere il sostituto.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> siamo tornati agli scempi stile oddo,jankulovski,kaladze.
> Gente per il quale ci metteremo almeno 2-3 anni per liberarcene



Robinho c'entra ben poco con quei tre secondo me.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Luglio 2013)

*Robinho: ipotesi rinnovo e ingaggio spalmato ? 

L'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di un decurtamento pesante dell'ingaggio del giocatore (3 milioni di euro massimo) su un accordo spalmato sui 3 anni. *


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2013)

rinnovo  e non parte gratis perchè sennò chi prendono al suo posto a 0 ?  siamo la barzelletta d'italia.


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

now i'm here ha scritto:


> *robinho: Ipotesi rinnovo e ingaggio spalmato ?
> 
> L'idea del milan sarebbe quella di un decurtamento pesante dell'ingaggio del giocatore (3 milioni di euro massimo) su un accordo spalmato sui 3 anni. *



2016 rotfl


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

aaa le bestemmie...


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2013)

Non posso scrivere quello che penso


----------



## MisterBet (18 Luglio 2013)

Non avendolo venduto, il rinnovo è purtroppo doveroso per non perderlo a zero...


----------



## smallball (18 Luglio 2013)

pazzesco,vomitevole


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non avendolo venduto, il rinnovo è purtroppo doveroso per non perderlo a zero...



piu che per non perderlo a zero e interessante sopratutto per l'ammortamento nel bilancio


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

Comunque se gli diamo 3 mln di euro all'anno per 3 anni è ufficiale che Galliani non ha più voglia di lavorare. Con quella cifra Robinho non se ne va per altri 3 anni. Che dirigenza demenziale rotfl.


----------



## Beefheart (18 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Robinho: ipotesi rinnovo e ingaggio spalmato ?
> 
> L'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di un decurtamento pesante dell'ingaggio del giocatore (3 milioni di euro massimo) su un accordo spalmato sui 3 anni. *



prolungamento di un anno con spalmatura dell'attuale ingaggio potrebbe avere senso. Di più no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

3 anni di rinnovo è follia, dai.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Luglio 2013)

Rinnovo di tre anni??? Ma è troppo


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

3 anni? Questa squadra non è un albergo


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2013)

È solo strategia per spaventare il santos


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> È solo strategia per spaventare il santos



Ma dai, il Santos ormai è andato. Mancano due giorni e non si chiuderà mai in tempi cosi brevi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Per me si può fare, ovviamente non alle cifre di ora, perderlo a 0 mi girerebbero eccome,in questo ritiro mi sembra in palla speriamo bene


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

-2

Rinnovo per RobiRobinho, fedelissimo ai colori rossoneri, vero campione. 'cause Simply the Best!


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Sta succedendo la stessa cosa che successe con giocatori come Oddo o Zambrotta. Letteralmente finiti, gli rinnovarono il contratto spalmando l'ingaggio. Era un modo per poterlo vendere meglio si disse..Ah Gallià ma va a ...


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235093 ha scritto:


> Per me si può fare, ovviamente non alle cifre di ora, perderlo a 0 mi girerebbero eccome,in questo ritiro mi sembra in palla speriamo bene



Tanto lo perdiamo comunque a 0, è semplicemente un modo per poter ribadire "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" l'anno prossimo, si mette già avanti il volpone .


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Sta succedendo la stessa cosa che successe con giocatori come Oddo o Zambrotta. Letteralmente finiti, gli rinnovarono il contratto spalmando l'ingaggio. Era un modo per poterlo vendere meglio si disse..Ah Gallià ma va a ...


la spalmatura a zambrotta e oddo venne fatta per avare a bilancio un monte stipendi al lordo più basso non per ricavarci qualcosa l'anno dopo.io dico che con il bilancio sano fare la stessa cosa con robinho non ha senso.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Sta succedendo la stessa cosa che successe con giocatori come Oddo o Zambrotta. Letteralmente finiti, gli rinnovarono il contratto spalmando l'ingaggio. Era un modo per poterlo vendere meglio si disse..Ah Gallià ma va a ...



Ripeto che Robinho non ha nulla a che fare con quei due.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> la spalmatura a zambrotta e oddo venne fatta per avare a bilancio un monte stipendi al lordo più basso non per ricavarci qualcosa l'anno dopo.io dico che con il bilancio sano fare la stessa cosa con robinho non ha senso.



Si, ok quel contratto per abbassare il monte stipendi ,ma allo stesso modo ti dà un effetto negativo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che Robinho non ha nulla a che fare con quei due.



E di grazia, perchè non ha nulla a vedere con quei due? E' un giocatore finito. Anzi quelli sono finiti dopo 1 30, questo prima. Ronaldinho STYLE


----------



## 2515 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Si, ok quel contratto per abbassare il monte stipendi ,ma allo stesso modo ti dà un effetto negativo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



quelli nella loro vita hanno fatto qualcosa. Zambrotta ha avuto un'ottima carriera, oddo ha vinto una finale di Champions da titoalre.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> quelli nella loro vita hanno fatto qualcosa. Zambrotta ha avuto un'ottima carriera, oddo ha vinto una finale di Champions da titoalre.



Già, questo qui invece è un autentico fallito stellare. Neppure in nazionale ha mai vinto nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Si, ok quel contratto per abbassare il monte stipendi ,ma allo stesso modo ti dà un effetto negativo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



No dai, Ronaldinho lascialo stare.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, Ronaldinho lascialo stare.



Perchè?Già a 28 anni era una balenottera che non centrava più nulla con il calcio professionistico. Abbiamo potuto godere della sua professionalità per 3 anni.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2013)

E' una vergogna questo rinnovo!!! Per di più a queste cifre! ma cacciatelo in tribuna che diavolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2013)

E invece c'entra eccome... sbirulinho è FINITO come quei 2 cessi dell epoca...e come sempre il miglior dirigente del mondo gli rinnoverà per altri 3 anni cosi da arrivare ad ODIARLO come successe per quelli ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Come riporta Skysport 24 *a breve Galliani incontrerà l'avvocato e il padre di Robinho.*


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E invece c'entra eccome... sbirulinho è FINITO come quei 2 cessi dell epoca...e come sempre il miglior dirigente del mondo gli rinnoverà per altri 3 anni cosi da arrivare ad ODIARLO come successe per quelli ..



Poi ti chiedi perchè non ci sono soldi.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

Ha solo un modo Galliani per riacquistare credibilità e fiducia:

"RobiRobinho o vai al Santos SUBITO, o ti sfanculiamo in tribuna per tutta la stagione. Decidi."


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha solo un modo Galliani per riacquistare credibilità e fiducia:
> 
> "RobiRobinho o vai al Santos SUBITO, o ti sfanculiamo in tribuna per tutta la stagione. Decidi."



Robinho è un assistito di Raiola e Galliani e il pizzettaro sono "amici"


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

Non è un assistito di Raiola.

CMQ, il fatto che Galliani incontri l'avvocato di Robinho, prima del 20 luglio, mi fa pensare che forse..........


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E di grazia, perchè non ha nulla a vedere con quei due? E' un giocatore finito. Anzi quelli sono finiti dopo 1 30, questo prima. Ronaldinho STYLE



Perchè fisiologicamente può ancora dare. Il suo non è un problema fisico, essendo sotto i trenta come dici tu, ma mentale; aveva staccato la spina l'anno scorso certo che a fine stagione sarebbe ritornato a casa.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*Questo pomeriggio incontro tra il Milan e Robinho per discutere il rinnovo di contratto*. Galliani è già in sede, nel pomeriggio sono attesi il padre e l'avvocato di Binho. Il Santos ormai è una pista sfumata. Robinho e il Milan cercheranno l'accordo per il rinnovo.

Sky


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo a sto punto che si svegli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè fisiologicamente può ancora dare. Il suo non è un problema fisico, essendo sotto i trenta come dici tu, ma mentale; aveva staccato la spina l'anno scorso certo che a fine stagione sarebbe ritornato a casa.



passi per la questione mentale , ma pure il binho voglioso non è che fosse un campione , sbagliava certi goal sotto porta manco fosse un pippardino qualunque . Binho non è mai stato un campione al max ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo giocatore , la sua piu grande fortuna è stata quella di crearsi il personaggio e grazie a questo ha potuto percepire stipendi che vanno ben oltre le sue capacità calcistiche


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

VERGOGNA I SOLDI PER IL RINNOVO SI.

Ridicoli


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questo pomeriggio incontro tra il Milan e Robinho per discutere il rinnovo di contratto*. Galliani è già in sede, nel pomeriggio sono attesi il padre e l'avvocato di Binho. Il Santos ormai è una pista sfumata. Robinho e il Milan cercheranno l'accordo per il rinnovo.
> 
> Sky




.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè fisiologicamente può ancora dare. Il suo non è un problema fisico, essendo sotto i trenta come dici tu, ma mentale; aveva staccato la spina l'anno scorso certo che a fine stagione sarebbe ritornato a casa.



Peggio, molto peggio. Un giocatore che stacca la spina con due anni di contratto lautamente pagato, mi vuoi spiegare che razza di professionista è?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> VERGOGNA I SOLDI PER IL RINNOVO SI.
> 
> Ridicoli



Già mi aspetto qualcuno che dirà che è una brillante mossa di Galliani.


----------



## runner (18 Luglio 2013)

dai su il rinnovo è una bufala....


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

io credo che spalmi il contratto , 4 milioni al posto di prenderci in 1 anno li prende in 2 anni vediamo dai, a me sinceramente di perdelo a 0 dopo averlo pagato 18 milioni mi girano.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dai su il rinnovo è una bufala....



Mah,io conoscendo i metodi di Galliani non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235160 ha scritto:


> io credo che spalmi il contratto , 4 milioni al posto di prenderci in 1 anno li prende in 2 anni vediamo dai, a me sinceramente di perdelo a 0 dopo averlo pagato 18 milioni mi girano.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235160 ha scritto:


> io credo che spalmi il contratto , 4 milioni al posto di prenderci in 1 anno li prende in 2 anni vediamo dai, a me sinceramente di perdelo a 0 dopo averlo pagato 18 milioni mi girano.



Questo giocatore non centra niente col progetto tecnico e viste le nostre rosee possibilità economiche costituisce un ulteriore spreco. Però vabbè l'abbiamo pagato 18 milioni di euro quindi per non perderlo a 0 dobbiamo commettere un ulteriore errore. Due errori non fanno mai una cosa giusta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

*SkySport24: Dovrebbe iniziare a minuti l'incontro tra Galliani, che già è in sede, e il padre e l'avvocato di Robinho. Si va verso il rinnovo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2013)

Un asteroide su Via Turati... possiamo sperarci? Quante probabilità?


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un asteroide su Via Turati... possiamo sperarci? Quante probabilità?



Le stesse che ho io di vincere al superenalotto


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Dovrebbe iniziare a minuti l'incontro tra Galliani, che già è in sede, e il padre e l'avvocato di Robinho. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



Tutti sotto via Turati a lanciare peperoni!


----------



## Ale (18 Luglio 2013)

Shit!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2013)

Ma stiamo scherzando?Dopo tutto quello che è successo hanno la faccia tosta di rinnovare il contratto di quell'essere?
Sono senza parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Ora va di moda portare pure il padre


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

Ma porterà chi vuole!


----------



## Frikez (18 Luglio 2013)

Giusto così, Binho se è in forma rimane uno dei primi 5 attaccanti del campionato, poi si sta impegnando in allenamento quindi fanno bene a premiarlo


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2013)

rinnovano solo x non perderlo a 0 il prossimo e magari spalmando il contratto trovano piu acquirenti... cmq robino **** a


----------



## Ciachi (18 Luglio 2013)

Che schifo!!!! Sono proprio curioso di sapere che ingaggio gli danno!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Rinnovano solo per fargli abbassare lo scandaloso ingaggio che percepisce annualmente. Il fatto che rinnovi non vuol dire che non lo possiamo dare via alla prima occasione possibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> passi per la questione mentale , ma pure il binho voglioso non è che fosse un campione , sbagliava certi goal sotto porta manco fosse un pippardino qualunque . Binho non è mai stato un campione al max ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo giocatore , la sua piu grande fortuna è stata quella di crearsi il personaggio e grazie a questo ha potuto percepire stipendi che vanno ben oltre le sue capacità calcistiche



Va bene, non sarà Messi e mai lo è mai stato, però magari può tornare più utile di Oddo e Zambrotta. Con un ingaggio ,se si dovesse spalmare, che rientrebbe nella media di un buon giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Tanto ormai rimane quindi almeno da parte mia lo sosterrò,


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> *Peggio, molto peggio. Un giocatore che stacca la spina con due anni di contratto lautamente pagato, mi vuoi spiegare che razza di professionista è?*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Un non-professionista. Ma se mette la testa a posto e l'anima in pace, sapendo che comunque lì non ritornerà a breve, accettando di rimanere legato al Milan per altri due anni, magari riacquisterà la voglia di giocare. Non un campione, sia chiaro, ma un giocatore ritrovato gratis.

Il problema è che è difficile lavorare sul cervello di certe persone.


----------



## Ciachi (18 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Rinnovano solo per fargli abbassare lo scandaloso ingaggio che percepisce annualmente. Il fatto che rinnovi non vuol dire che non lo possiamo dare via alla prima occasione possibile.



Per la serie...."la speranza e' l ultima a morire"!!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene, non sarà Messi e mai lo è mai stato, però magari può tornare più utile di Oddo e Zambrotta. Con un ingaggio ,se si dovesse spalmare, che rientrebbe nella media di un buon giocatore.



intanto si è pappato lo stipendio da campione


----------



## hiei87 (18 Luglio 2013)

Rinnoviamo per non perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo, ma di fatto lo perderemo a zero tra tre anni, dopo avergli pagato il suo lauto stipendio fino all'ultimo mese per vederlo fare il clown in allenamento e il paracarro in campo.
A questo punto non sarebbe stato meglio darlo via anche a un paio di milioni, ma piuttosto anche a zero, quest anno? Avremmo se non altro risparmiato sull'ingaggio. Poi magari non avremmo preso Ljajic, ma poco cambia. Ora come ora Robinho è un fattore zero. L'apporto che fornisce in campo è nullo, se non dannoso. Anche se non lo sostituissimo con nessuno ci guadagneremmo....


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> intanto si è pappato lo stipendio da campione



Da ottimo giocatore, per me un campione si avvicina molto di più ai 10 annui. Che poi il primo anno i soldi sono stati meritati, nel secondo e nel terzo ovviamente no.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un non-professionista. Ma se mette la testa a posto e l'anima in pace, sapendo che comunque lì non ritornerà a breve, accettando di rimanere legato al Milan per altri due anni, magari riacquisterà la voglia di giocare. Non un campione, sia chiaro, ma un giocatore ritrovato gratis.
> 
> *Il problema è che è difficile lavorare sul cervello di certe persone*.



Hai detto tutto tu!


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu!



Ma infatti non sono molto contento che rimanga. Però visto che ormai è andata, non fischiamolo alla morte, non speriamo in fratture multiple, ecc.

E' comunque un buon patrimonio tecnico della squadra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da ottimo giocatore, per me un campione si avvicina molto di più ai 10 annui. Che poi il primo anno i soldi sono stati meritati, nel secondo e nel terzo ovviamente no.



vabbe se vuoi dare 10 mil ad un campione allora ai fuoriclasse come messi quanto bisogna dare mille mila mil ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Rinnoviamo per non perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo, ma di fatto lo perderemo a zero tra tre anni, dopo avergli pagato il suo lauto stipendio fino all'ultimo mese per vederlo fare il clown in allenamento e il paracarro in campo.
> A questo punto non sarebbe stato meglio darlo via anche a un paio di milioni, ma piuttosto anche a zero, quest anno? Avremmo se non altro risparmiato sull'ingaggio. Poi magari non avremmo preso Ljajic, ma poco cambia. *Ora come ora Robinho è un fattore zero. L'apporto che fornisce in campo è nullo, se non dannoso*. Anche se non lo sostituissimo con nessuno ci guadagneremmo....


Nella scorsa stagione avrebbe dovuto essere il leader della squadra, con tanti giovani.

Invece con la sua apatia e svogliatezza non ha combinato niente, perdendo pure il posto di titolare. E' un giocatore che mentalmente non c'è più. Mi auguro non si rinnovi il contratto a una persona del genere che da parte mia merita solo insulti e calci nel sedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non sono molto contento che rimanga. Però visto che ormai è andata, non fischiamolo alla morte, non speriamo in fratture multiple, ecc.
> 
> E' comunque un buon patrimonio tecnico della squadra.


si appunto, ormai rimane quindi va sostenuto, a fischiarlo ecc peggioriamo solo le cose


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da ottimo giocatore, per me un campione si avvicina molto di più ai 10 annui. Che poi il primo anno i soldi sono stati meritati, nel secondo e nel terzo ovviamente no.



Scusami, ma posto che ormai gli stipendi nelle grandi squadre sono fuori controllo, ma far prendere a questo clown che sbaglia rigori a 1 cm della porta 5 milioni di euro annui non ti sembra qualcosa che stia fuori dal mondo??Sarebbe un ottimo giocatore uno che in due anni ha letteralmente mandato alle ortiche decine e decine di goal e che ha manifestato sempre un impegno da giocatore di calcetto in villeggiatura?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non sono molto contento che rimanga. Però visto che ormai è andata, non fischiamolo alla morte, non speriamo in fratture multiple, ecc.
> 
> E' comunque un buon patrimonio tecnico della squadra.



Non è un patrimonio buono a nulla uno che sul campo non ripaga con il sudore e l'abnegazione massima il ricchissimo stipendio che prende.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe se vuoi dare 10 mil ad un campione allora ai fuoriclasse come messi quanto bisogna dare mille mila mil ?



Per Campione intendo fuoriclasse. I fuoriclasse per me sono Messi, Ronaldo, Cavani (un pò sotto), Falcao (idem)...

Poi ci sono i Campioni (tipo Balo, spero Stephan)...
Per me il miglior Robinho si avvicinava a questa categoria.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma posto che ormai gli stipendi nelle grandi squadre sono fuori controllo, ma far prendere a questo clown che sbaglia rigori a 1 cm della porta 5 milioni di euro annui non ti sembra qualcosa che stia fuori dal mondo??Sarebbe un ottimo giocatore uno che in due anni ha letteralmente mandato alle ortiche decine e decine di goal e che ha manifestato sempre un impegno da giocatore di calcetto in villeggiatura?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti sono troppi, mica dico di no. Però nel 2010 ho pensato che fossero giusti, perchè mi aspettavo molto da lui.

Un patrimonio sì, lo è, anche perchè non è che abbiamo grandi campioni.
Per dire, tra un Robinho del primo anno (difficle recuperarlo) e Ljajic, non c'è partita. E' solo una questione di testa e di voglia. Il che è preoccupante visto il personaggio. Però se non avesse avuto voglia non avrebbe accettato di prendere gli stessi soldi ma in tre anni, e non in uno e cercarsi un'altra squadra l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per Campione intendo fuoriclasse. I fuoriclasse per me sono Messi, Ronaldo, Cavani (un pò sotto), Falcao (idem)...
> 
> Poi ci sono i Campioni (tipo Balo, spero Stephan)...
> Per me il miglior Robinho si avvicinava a questa categoria.
> ...



appunto si avvicina alla categoria campioni , quando ne ha voglia e cioè mai in pratica , quindi binho in tutta la sua carriera è stato al max un ottimo giocatore e dare quasi 5 mil per binho è una trovata degna di galliani


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per Campione intendo fuoriclasse. I fuoriclasse per me sono Messi, Ronaldo, Cavani (un pò sotto), Falcao (idem)...
> 
> Poi ci sono i Campioni (tipo Balo, spero Stephan)...
> Per me il miglior Robinho si avvicinava a questa categoria.
> ...



Abbiamo una visione differente su quello che Robinho valga come calciatore. Tu pensi che Robinho al meglio sia un campione, io penso che tutt'al più sia un buon giocatore. In tutti i casi a parlare è il campo dove sbirulinho ha ampiamente fallito e non solo da noi. In tutte le sue avventure calcistiche si è rivelato un flop. Non piangiamo miseria se poi diamo vagonate di soldi a questi relitti del football bailado che hanno l'aggravante inoltre, in nome della saudade, di non dare tutto quello che dovrebbero in campo.


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2013)

Non c'è il minimo senso in questa operazione


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è difficile lavorare sul cervello di certe persone.



Quale cervello?


----------



## hiei87 (18 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nella scorsa stagione avrebbe dovuto essere il leader della squadra, con tanti giovani.
> 
> Invece con la sua apatia e svogliatezza non ha combinato niente, perdendo pure il posto di titolare. E' un giocatore che mentalmente non c'è più. Mi auguro non si rinnovi il contratto a una persona del genere che da parte mia merita solo insulti e calci nel sedere.



E il brutto è che Allegri continuava a metterlo in campo, quindi non mi stupirebbe facesse lo stesso anche quest anno, essendo il parco attaccanti rimasto invariato....


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una visione differente su quello che Robinho valga come calciatore. Tu pensi che Robinho al meglio sia un campione, io penso che tutt'al più sia un buon giocatore. In tutti i casi a parlare è il campo dove sbirulinho ha ampiamente fallito e non solo da noi. In tutte le sue avventure calcistiche si è rivelato un flop. Non piangiamo miseria se poi diamo vagonate di soldi a questi relitti del football bailado che hanno l'aggravante inoltre, in nome della saudade, di non dare tutto quello che dovrebbero in campo.



Ha comunque giocato nel Real Madrid, Manchester City e Milan. Oltre 80 presenze con la nazionale brasiliana (se non sbaglio) di cui ne è stato per un periodo anche il capitano.

Non è un fenomeno, ma in giro si trova molto peggio. Rispetto a Oddo Zambrotta e Jankulovski (senza dubbio il migliore dei tre), c'è un pò di differenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Dovrebbe iniziare a minuti l'incontro tra Galliani, che già è in sede, e il padre e l'avvocato di Robinho. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



Galliani è uno dei danni di questo Milan


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha comunque giocato nel Real Madrid, Manchester City e Milan. Oltre 80 presenze con la nazionale brasiliana (se non sbaglio) di cui ne è stato per un periodo anche il capitano.
> 
> Non è un fenomeno, ma in giro si trova molto peggio. Rispetto a Oddo Zambrotta e Jankulovski (senza dubbio il migliore dei tre), c'è un pò di differenza.



A me come a te, come anche a Galliani non dovrebbe importare relativamente nulla delle 80 partite con la Selecao o dei suoi trascorsi in grandi formazioni. E' pieno il mondo di calciatori mediocri che sono stati in molte formazioni di prestigio. A noi ( mondo Milan) dovrebbe importare la capacità di incidere in una partita, la percentuale di passaggi riusciti, la media goal, la percentuale di assit e via dicendo per finire ad una cosa preziosa che se manca in un giocatore quest' ultimo è da prendere a calci e spedire sulla Luna, ossia il sacrificio e il dare il massimo per la maglia, soprattutto quando guadagni tanto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha comunque giocato nel Real Madrid, Manchester City e Milan. Oltre 80 presenze con la nazionale brasiliana (se non sbaglio) di cui ne è stato per un periodo anche il capitano.
> 
> Non è un fenomeno, ma in giro si trova molto peggio. Rispetto a Oddo Zambrotta e Jankulovski (senza dubbio il migliore dei tre), c'è un pò di differenza.



si ma bisogna vedere come ha giocato , non dove ha giocato . Il real se ne è liberato senza rimpianti , il city lo mando in esilio al santos e al milan ha fatto un anno buono e due anni disastrosi . Ora non voglio essere ripetitivo pero dopo che il city l'ha spedito per disperazione al santos e conoscendo il curriculum calcistico di binho solo galliani avrebbe potuto pagare 18 mil piu ingaggio folle per un giocatore del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2013)

Ancora niente? E' da stamattina che ci deve essere l'incontro.

Adesso la meneranno fino al 2 settembre con il rinnovo di questo catorcio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

meglio se non c'è l'incontro cosi niente rinnovo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235432 ha scritto:


> meglio se non c'è l'incontro cosi niente rinnovo.



Infatti sotto sotto nutro questa piccola fiammella di speranza, ma non voglio illudermi e quindi attendo notizie sul rinnovo per non rimanerci ancora male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

ma dai rinnova sul serio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

*E' in corso l'incontro in via Turati.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma dai rinnova sul serio?



si sicuro.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti sotto sotto nutro questa piccola fiammella di speranza, ma non voglio illudermi e quindi attendo notizie sul rinnovo per non rimanerci ancora male



ecco appena detto ahah, iniziato da poco l'incontro.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma bisogna vedere come ha giocato , non dove ha giocato . Il real se ne è liberato senza rimpianti , il city lo mando in esilio al santos e al milan ha fatto un anno buono e due anni disastrosi . Ora non voglio essere ripetitivo pero dopo che il city l'ha spedito per disperazione al santos e conoscendo il curriculum calcistico di binho solo galliani avrebbe potuto pagare 18 mil piu ingaggio folle per un giocatore del genere



Mi pare una discussione senza fine. Mi sono spiegato male forse. Sicuro mi sbaglierò ma se rimarrà può dare il suo contributo. Il tempo è galantuomo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> A me come a te, come anche a Galliani non dovrebbe importare relativamente nulla delle 80 partite con la Selecao o dei suoi trascorsi in grandi formazioni. E' pieno il mondo di calciatori mediocri che sono stati in molte formazioni di prestigio. A noi ( mondo Milan) dovrebbe importare la capacità di incidere in una partita, la percentuale di passaggi riusciti, la media goal, la percentuale di assit e via dicendo per finire ad una cosa preziosa che se manca in un giocatore quest' ultimo è da prendere a calci e spedire sulla Luna, ossia il sacrificio e il dare il massimo per la maglia, soprattutto quando guadagni tanto.



Come sopra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Gianluca Di Marzio* l'incontro iniziato da pochi minuti con padre e avvocato di Robinho sarebbe* una visita di cortesia*.
Si tenterà di capire se è possibile *un primo approccio per il rinnovo contrattuale*, o se ci sono *margini per una riapertura al mercato brasiliano*.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2013)

Un giocatore che non fa nulla, se non il parassita, da ben due anni che viene premiato con il rinnovo. 

Ditemi che è uno scherzo vi prego


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

se per il mercato brasiliano non ci credo proprio dai, mancano due giorni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Cioè c'è un rappresentante del Santos in italia per trattare un giocatore dell'udinese, per robinho dobbiamo partire noi barboni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo *Gianluca Di Marzio* l'incontro iniziato da pochi minuti con padre e avvocato di Robinho sarebbe* una visita di cortesia*.
> Si tenterà di capire se è possibile *un primo approccio per il rinnovo contrattuale*, o se ci sono *margini per una riapertura al mercato brasiliano*.



Ma che riapre che manca un giorno ormai.


----------



## Frikez (18 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che non fa nulla, se non il parassita, da ben due anni che viene premiato con il rinnovo.
> 
> Ditemi che è uno scherzo vi prego



La società peggio gestita al Mondo, vorrei uno come Lotito..se non rinnovi o rifiuti i trasferimenti finisci fuori squadra.



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Cioè c'è un rappresentante del Santos in italia per trattare un giocatore dell'udinese, per robinho dobbiamo partire noi barboni



O Mago, gran giocatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

*Avvocato Robinho:" Non abbiamo parlato di rinnovo, Monaco? per il momento no,lui è felice al Milan ma non è sicura al 100 % che resti ".*


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Luglio 2013)

mmmm qualcosa sotto dev'esserci..speriamo sia il monaco


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

già, per fortuna non rinnova almeno per il momento, speriamo vada al monaco o da qualche parte.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

non ha rinnovato


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2013)

Evvai c'è ancora un minimo di speranzella


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe un assurdo rinnovare ad un giocatore che si è cercato di vendere a gennaio e ancora in quest'estate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo sky sport invece il Milan ha proposto il rinnovo a Robinho. Il giocatore darà una risposta a giorni.*


----------



## pennyhill (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235518 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport invece il Milan ha proposto il rinnovo a Robinho. Il giocatore darà una risposta a giorni.*



Beh è ovvio che l’offerta c’è stata, ed era anche impensabile l'idea di trovare l’accordo al primo incontro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2013)

Roba di proporgli una buonuscita, mica un rinnovo. 

Gli darei 2 milioni e buona fortuna.

Anzi, solo i 2 milioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Beh è ovvio che l’offerta c’è stata, ed era anche impensabile l'idea di trovare l’accordo al primo incontro.



Speriamo che sia Flamini-style, di quelle che invogliano un giocatore ad andarsene.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Roba di proporgli una buonuscita, mica un rinnovo.
> 
> Gli darei 2 milioni e buona fortuna.
> 
> ...



Beh Flamini era un’offerta ad un giocatore senza contratto, qui si tratta di spalmare quei 5-6 milioni di €, che se anche decidesse di non farlo, prenderà comunque fino all'ultimo centesimo. In questo caso è il Milan che vuole il rinnovo per abbassare i costi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani conferma:" Con Robinho stiamo trattando il rinnovo, escludo che lasci il Milan".*


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*Il Milan, secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, avrebbe proposto a Robinho il rinnovo. La risposta del giocatore arriverà nei prossimi giorni. L'agente del brasiliano ha dichiarato:"Per ora no. Lui è felice qui al Milan. Non so se resta al 100%. E' possibile".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

fino al 2014?  ma il rinnovo scade già nel 2014


----------



## Frikez (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235536 ha scritto:


> *Galliani conferma:" Con Robinho stiamo trattando il rinnovo, escludo che lasci il Milan".*





2014 no dato che gli scade il contratto tra un anno


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Va beh rinnova dai, l'avvocato di binho spara solo baggianate.


----------



## Graxx (18 Luglio 2013)

se nn se ne va meglio rinnovargli il contratto...cosi non va in scadenza tra un anno e gli riducono anche l'ingaggio...visto che dobbiamo sorbircelo meglio a costi contenuti...


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani conferma:" Con Robinho stiamo trattando il rinnovo, escludo che lasci il Milan".*




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani conferma:" Con Robinho stiamo trattando il rinnovo, escludo che lasci il Milan".*



ecco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2013)

Qualunque altra squadra al Mondo gli avrebbe detto "o te ne vai,o passi la stagione in tribuna e poi addio",noi rinnoviamo.
Pietà


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2013)

Già il solo fatto di aver proposto il rinnovo dimostra l'idiozia della mossa targata Fester. Ma d'altronde da un soggetto di una incapacità conclamata cosa ti vuoi aspettare?

Una società gloriosa appesa per i testicoli da un Rubbino qualunque... rendiamocene conto. Una società seria lo avrebbe sbattuto fuori rosa, altro che rinnovo.

"Robi, amico mio"


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Già il solo fatto di aver proposto il rinnovo dimostra l'idiozia della mossa targata Fester. Ma d'altronde da un soggetto di una incapacità conclamata cosa ti vuoi aspettare?



Lui ha meno colpe come no, secondo me ha colpe quanto qualsiasi altro all'interno della società ac milan. Il suo abuso di potere in questi anni lo ha portato ad essere egocentrico e volere fare solo di testa sua invece di mettere gente ed osservatori lui voleva fare tutto. Ora paghiamo a grande prezzo le sue scelte folle in qualsiasi ambito.
Non ne posso più, voglio che se ne vada


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lui ha meno colpe come no, secondo me ha colpe quanto qualsiasi altro all'interno della società ac milan. Il suo abuso di potere in questi anni lo ha portato ad essere egocentrico e volere fare solo di testa sua invece di mettere gente ed osservatori lui voleva fare tutto. Ora paghiamo a grande prezzo le sue scelte folle in qualsiasi ambito.
> Non ne posso più, voglio che se ne vada


Non so come si faccia a difendere un soggetto del genere.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani conferma:" Con Robinho stiamo trattando il rinnovo, escludo che lasci il Milan".*



Bella roba, gli altri sono su Verratti e noi a rinnovare sto cesso a pedali.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Luglio 2013)

*Il Santos nel frattempo sta chiudendo per Thiago Ribeiro del Cagliari. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il Santos nel frattempo sta chiudendo per Thiago Ribeiro del Cagliari. *



A quanto?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Ragà ma il rinnovo è solo per risparmiare sul bilancio.


----------



## Frikez (18 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ragà ma il rinnovo è solo per risparmiare sul bilancio.



Non esiste solo il lato economico nel calcio ma anche l'aspetto tecnico che ormai conta meno di 0 in via Turati.

Rinnovare a Robinho significa non fare mercato il prossimo anno a meno che a partire non sia Balotelli o Elsha.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

La cosa triste è che, a quanto pare, dobbiamo pure aspettare la risposta del signor Robinho...


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A quanto?



6 Mln in 4 rate .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa triste è che, a quanto pare, dobbiamo pure aspettare la risposta del signor Robinho...



Infatti, ormai siamo una società triste, ridicola e ridicolizzata da tutti, bisogna finirla in qualche modo.


----------



## Ciachi (18 Luglio 2013)

Domanda: ma se dovesse accettare il rinnovo....a quanto scenderebbe zio fester??? E soprattutto il bidoninho a che cifre rimarrebbe?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2013)

Galliani ogni cosa che dice è sempre il contrario di quello che si aspetta un tifoso.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

Eccolo: Il triennale!!!


----------

